# Eisvogel - Jagdrevier



## wander-falke (20. Aug. 2007)

Hallo alle Teichenthusiasten.

Ich hab nun auch 25.000 Liter Wasser im Garten  
Anfang August habe ich meinen neuen selbstgebauten GFK Teich geflutet, der drei Tage danach von einem Eisvogel inspiziert wurde.

*Werdegang*
Seit 2004 bearbeite ich die Neubaufläche hinter meinem Haus mit Spaten und Schubkarre. Im Mai 2005 habe ich einen kleineren Teich 4 x 2m mit Folie fertiggestellt. Die Folie bekam ich "gnädigerweise" von einem mitleidigen Nachbarn der mitbekommen hat, dass ich einen Teich bauen will.
Der Teich ist L-förmig und dient künftig als Filterteich für den Großen. 
Dann begann ich den großen Teich auszuheben.

Ich wurde immer wieder von den Nachbarn gefragt wo ich denn die ganze Erde her habe die ich in meinem Vorgarten herumfahre und verteile.
Nachdem ich mitteilte dass ich noch einen Badeteich für die Kinder (10/12) baue war die Neugierde gross. 
Im Juni 2007 war die Betonschicht aufgebracht und im Juli konnte die GFK Beschichtung vorgenommen werden.
Die "Eröffnung" , - auch für die Neugierigen Nachbarn- fand mit einer "Arschbombenparty" statt.​
*Fischbesatz:*

Im Klärteich Teich schwimmen etwa 10 Goldfische die ich als Eier mit Pflanzen "eingeschleppt" habe.
Auch waren in diesem Teich 4 große Goldfische meines Vaters.
Einen hat die Katze erwischet, einer verschwand spurlos und die verbliebenen Beiden habe ich wieder zurück in meines Vaters Teich gesetzt.
Im Juni07 bekam meine Freundin zwei Goldfische zum Geburtstag. 
Wir setzten Sie mit gemischten Gefühlen in den kleinen Teich.
Nach 14 Tagen waren auch Sie spurlos verschwunden.
Heute weiß ich warum. Als ich nach getaner Arbeit auf meiner Bank saß und mein verdientes Feierabendhefe zu mir nahm kam er. Der Eisvogel. setzt sich frech auf das Brückengeländer und schaut ob sich schon etwas essbares im neuen Teich befindet. Leider hatte ich meine Kamera nicht dabei.​

Hier eine Übersicht nach dem erstmaligen fluten: 
 


.... und hier habe ich den Werdegang abgelegt.


...nasser Gruss

Andreas

_EDIT by Annett: Zu großes Image durch Link ersetzt. Mach doch ein .jpg daraus, das braucht wesentlich weniger Speicher-Platz bei gleich guter Bildqualität!_


----------



## Haitu (20. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Eisvogel - Jagdrevier*

Hallo Andreas,

toll, was du dir gebaut hast.
So fein und ordentlich bekommt man das wahrscheinlich nur mit GFK hin.
Große Teile des Werdeganges habe ich mir angesehen. Welch ein Aufwand!
Das Ergebnis war es Wert.
Meine  Hochachtung und mein Kompliment zu dieser Arbeit.


----------



## wander-falke (27. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Eisvogel - Jagdrevier*

Hallo Haitu,

Danke für die Lorbeeren  
Deine Anlage ist auch nicht von schlechten Eltern.
Hut ab.

Bei deiner Anlage erlaube ich mir deine Filterkonstruktion zu kopieren und mich eingehender damit zu beschäftigen. Ich hoffe damit nicht Urheberrechte zu verletzen.  

Mein "kleiner" Teich liegt etwa 8 - 10 cm höher als der "Große"
Der Überlauf liegt unter der  Brücke, als langsam fliesender Bach.






Über eine kleine "Aldi" Teichfilterpumpe leite ich derzeit das Wasser aus dem großen Teich zurück in den kleinen Teich.

Nach alle dem was ich nun hier im Forum gelesen habe komme ich zu der Überzeugung:
1- Ich hätte hier früher lesen sollen.  
2. Ich werde den kleinen Teich teilen müssen, und  
3. ich werde einen Überlauf/ Rücklauf am großen Teich konstruieren müssen um die Pumpe aus dem Teich heraus zu bekommen.  

*zu 1 *
...brauch ich nichts zu schreiben, zu viele Tips, Erfahrungen und Hinweise die ich mitberücksichtigt hätte.

Aber wie immer, Anfängerenthusiasmus 

*Zu 2*
Bei Karsten habe ich einen sehr hilfreichen Link zu seinem Pflanzfilter gefunden. Hier ist aber mein kleiner Teich offensichtlich mit 70 cm zu tief. Also werde ich die Teilung dort vornehmen wo ich noch 40cm Teichtiefe habe. Dann verkleinert sich allerdings die Fläche auf etwa 2,5 m² was mir doch etwas zu klein erscheint. Darum komme ich auf die Idee, zusätzlich deine Filterkonstruktion zu übernehmen und ggf. die Tonnen Grösse zu reduzieren.

Was ich hier im Forum noch nicht gefunden habe, sind  Angaben über die Proportionen die eine Filteranlage in Verhältnis zum Teichvolumen mit Klärteich haben sollte, bzw welchen Durchlauf /h die Anlage haben soll. Im Pflanzfilter läuft das Wasser doch langsamer durch als im reinen KoiTeich , oder liege ich hier falsch?

Hast du Berechnungen für deine Teichanlage angestellt, denn die Anlage sieht nicht gerade  "ad-hoc" in den Hang gebaut aus.

*zu 3*
ich sag nur "Skimmer"


So nun habe ich auch noch ein paar Fragen eingebaut und würde mich natürlich auch über Antworten von den anderen Forumsteilnehemern freuen.


Gruss, Euer Newbie
Andreas


----------



## wander-falke (18. Juli 2015)

Status Quo
2005 habe ich einen 3000 Liter Teich aus einer alten Bau Folie gebaut.
2007 habe ich dann meinen selbstgegrabenen GFK Teich in Betrieb genommen.
Der jetzt kleinere Baufolienteich wurde zum Filterteich umfunktioniert.
Der Teich wurde über einen [DLMURL="http://www.tip-pumpen.de/detail_pma15000.php"]TIP PMA 15000[/DLMURL] Druckfilter, 3200 Ltr/Std bei 54 W/Std  und mit einer 12W UV Lampe gefiltert.
Die Pumpe liegt im Teich und speist den Filter und führt das Wasser dann in den etwa 5 cm höher gelegenen Filterteich zurück.

_(Schlauch im Bild rechts noch zu sehen, da die Pumpe gerade nicht läuft.)_
Medium 29307 anzeigenEndlich, nach 10 Jahren ist die Bau Folie der UV-Strahlung zum Opfer gefallen.
Spröde und rissig wurde sie der Deponie zugeführt.
Damit war der Weg frei für den lange angedachten und erwarteten Bodenfilter mit Bachlauf.
Die Idealform, den Filtergraben direkt neben den Teich zu legen scheitert an den Basalt gepflasterten Wegen im Garten. Die werde ich nicht ändern. Daher müssen die Verbindungen unter der Brücke verlegt werden. Die frei werdende Fläche des alten Filterteiches zuzüglich „Gemüsegarten“ ergibt etwa 60 qm.
Das Gesamtvolumen, Filtergraben und Bachlauf beträgt ca 4m³.

Medium 29321 anzeigen

Die Verbindung Teich / FG  wird unterirdisch durch die 1,2m breite Brücke geführt. Die Absetzkammer ist unter der Brücke installiert und von oben zugänglich. Das Wasser fließt nach der Absetzkammer unterirdisch weiter in den Filtergraben. Am Ende des PF ist ein Luftheber eingebaut. Von dort geht es oberirdisch im Bachlauf zurück in die Flachwasserzone des Teiches. Der Rücklauf des Baches läuft ebenfalls unter der Brücke durch. Die Flachwasserzone des Teiches werde ich versuchen auf +5 cm zu Nivelieren um den Wassereinlauf mit kleinen „Kerben“ zu steuern.


[album=large]2871[/album]


Soweit die Planung...

Jetzt geht's an die Umsetzung.
Geplant ist Mitte bis Ende Oktober die Anlage zu fluten....


----------



## troll20 (18. Juli 2015)

Na da kann wohl jemand nicht schlafen 
Sieht gut aus dein Plan,  bin gespannt ob wir das Ergebnis auch noch mal in echt sehen können. Drück dir die Daumen das du alles trocken fertig bekommst. 
LG René


----------



## Patrick K (18. Juli 2015)

troll20 schrieb:


> ob wir das Ergebnis auch noch mal in echt sehen können. Drück dir die


Kommst halt nochmal vorbei , bringst  den Andre ,den Rico und ne Woche Urlaub mit dann gluggern wir mal wieder einen 

salve Patrick


----------



## wander-falke (19. Juli 2015)

@Patrick K 

@troll20  ... und damit bis dahin steht hab ich heut wieder ein bischen gebastelt.....

_=> BF Wandverschalung mit Niveau._
Dazu hab ich mir aus alten Zaunbrettern meines alten Herrn eine Schalung gebastelt. 
Filter Innenseite 3 Bretter , Aussenseite 1 Brett, das ganze ordentlich mit Rapsöl eingeschmiert, Schraubzwingen dran,
nivelliert und mit Beton gefüllt. Passt
Dann die Schalung abnehmen und für das 2. Teilstück ansetzen.... So der Plan.
Mein Nachbar hat mir aber dann heut' Abend verboten die Schalung von meiner ersten Betonwand abzunehmen, es könnte ja wieder regnen ,....              


  

OK , Schalung ist noch dran. Es könnte ja wieder regnen..



Aus Langeweile hab ich dann einen DN110 Kurzschluß in meine Teichbastelstelle gebastelt.

  

Ich habe BF Einlauf und BF Auslauf verbunden und dann die Rohre und den LH Schacht geflutet.
_Das mIttlere Rohr im Bild ist sozusagen der Bodenfilter,.......
_
Beim maximalen Wasserstand soll die Absetzkammer überlaufen. So hab ich mir das zumindest mal gedacht.
Und siehe da, sie läuft über,.......

  


Nach Füllung und Überlauf der Absetzkammer, der Teich war abgeklemmt, hab ich ein Bier aufgemacht und mich zurückgelehnt.
Alles im Lot.....

BF Einlauf voll gefüllt bei maximalem Wasserstand....
... einfach nur geil.....

 

Am  LH Schacht hab ich noch 12 cm Luft nach oben und kann da mit meiner LH Ausgangshöhe schön spielen. Und 10 cm Förderhöhe sind ja ein Witz

 

Das Teichniveau, am Skimmereingang gemessen, entspricht auch genau den geplanten und gemessenen Werten zur bestehenden Uferbegrenzung.

  

 und, ja ich hab mir extra eine Laserwasserwaage gekauft. 28€ in der Bucht, und ich muss sagen:" Hat sich rentiert"  

So, da ich nun die MaximalWerte der Teich/Kammer/BodenFilter/LH-Schacht Fraktion kenne, liege ich mit meiner Betonwand OK  7 cm über dem Wasserspiegel.Damit kann der ganze BF a) von oben berieselt, und b) komplett mit Substrat befüllt werden, so dass keine Freiwasserzone entsteht.

Ich mach noch'n Bier auf.........
_einfach nur ein geiler Tag heut'_


----------



## wander-falke (20. Juli 2015)

Im Westen nichts neues

Es hat nicht geregnet, so dass ich entgegen meines Nachbars Rat die Schalung hätte doch entfernen können.....


----------



## wander-falke (22. Juli 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,



*Status:*
Nichts großes passiert, nur Kleinkram, aber der kann tückisch sein  

Prio 1 - Geld verdienen 
Prio 2 - Teichwand verschließen
            Den Betonwulst auf dem GFK habe ich glatt geschliffen,. das Topcoat vom GFK abgeschliffen.
            Dann etwas mit Zement formen, vllt. verspachteln, laminieren und gut ist.


  ist nicht viel

Prio 3 - Wand mit Beton für BF weiter stabilisieren.


*Frage:*

 



wie ihr am Bild ( das gleiche wie der letzte Fred) sehen könnt, schließt an die "Betonwand" ein Kreissegment ( D =160 und  r = 80) an, welches noch eine Stütze (Beton) benötigt.
(Ich betoniere direkt vor das Erdreich, und stütze mit Beton nur gegen den derzeit 45 - 50 tiefen Bodenfilter ab um darauf mit GFK zu laminieren. Statik = 0)

Wie kann ich am einfachsten eine Stütze mit r=80 bauen, die
- 45 cm - 50 cm hoch
- 251cm lang ist  (0,5 U)
- elastisch genug um den Radius biegen zu können, Stahlstangen im Boden geben dann die Form vor
- stabil genug ist um den Gegendruck des eingefüllten Beton standhält
- günstiger und genau so biegsam wie eine 15mm Styroporplatte ;  - wenn möglch

Hat hierzu jemand eine Idee?

Danke


----------



## Küstensegler (22. Juli 2015)

Hallo Andreas,

wir haben das so gelöst https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/490269/
War einfach, preiswert und hält super.

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## mitch (23. Juli 2015)

Hallo Andreas,

schneide von 2 Plastikfässern den Boden und etwas von oben ab, dann kannst du die 2 platten verschrauben und in die gewünschte form bringen (Heißluft?), dünnes Stahlblech würde auch gehen.


----------



## Olli.P (23. Juli 2015)

Hi,

oder ein zwei alte Schrankrückwände (Hartfaserplatten). Sowas haben wir damals auf'm Bau immer bei Sichtbeton genommen...... 

Für runde zu Betonierende Bauteile einfach ideal.


----------



## Küstensegler (23. Juli 2015)

Das mit der Hartfaserplatte kann ich bestätigen.
Wenn sie ein bischen steif ist, kann man sie mit Wasser bestrichen (die rauhe Rückseite) gut biegen, ohne dass sie brechen.
  

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## wander-falke (23. Juli 2015)

Ahhhh,.....

@Küstensegler
Guter Ansatz, aber verbrate ich mit dem 32 Kaltwasserrohr nicht  zu viel Beton, den ich ja nicht zwingend benötige.
Ein 210cm und 110cm  32er PVC Rohr hab ich auch noch.Da kann man schon was basteln
Das jetzt von dir angehängte Bild hab ich nicht als Hartfaserplatte erkannt   :-( Hab wohl geträumt


@mitch

Ehrlich ?
- Ich hab's nicht verstanden ?



@Olli.P
die Idee "Schrankrückwand" i.V mit Wasser hat was.
Jetzt muss ich nur noch gucken wo demnächst wieder Sperrmüll ist.
Danke




     Wir hatten etwa vor 2 Wochen Sperrmüll in der Nachbarschaft , - mit Schränken


----------



## Patrick K (23. Juli 2015)

nimm doch das gelbe Styrodur
salve Patrick


----------



## Küstensegler (23. Juli 2015)

Styrodur bricht aber recht schnell.
Hartfaser ist da um längen besser geeignet.
Grüße
Carlo


----------



## Patrick K (23. Juli 2015)

das nicht das biegt sich wie Wutz,eigentlich zum Busseln das richtige Material

Gruss Patrick


----------



## mitch (23. Juli 2015)

mitch schrieb:


> schneide von 2 Plastikfässern den Boden und etwas von oben ab



dann hast du 2 gerollte Platten, die du miteinander verschraubst und dann in deine "Bogenecke" ausrollst.
war das nun besser   

bei einem Durchmesser von 50cm kommst du ausgerollt auf ca. 150cm und das mal 2, dann kannst du locker die 251cm "Bogenecke" verschalen.


----------



## Patrick K (24. Juli 2015)

Küstensegler schrieb:


> Styrodur bricht aber recht schnell.



Das Grüne, ja da stimmt das  , aber sieh mal das ist das Gelbe (URSA XPS)......

 
Hier 1000 x 600  in 20 mm Stärke

salve Obs


----------



## wander-falke (24. Juli 2015)

@mitch
aha, jaaaa, jetzt hab auch ich's begriffen.
Mich hat das Plastikfass irritiert.
Ich kann es mal mit Plastikeimer versuchen. ( 15 ltr Mayonnaise oder Ketchup sollte gehen, da komme ich ohne Ende dran und sie sind niicht konisch)
Muss mal ausmessen wieviel ich brauche.


----------



## troll20 (24. Juli 2015)

Also bei ca 4€ im Baumarkt pro m² für so eine 3 mm Hartfaserplatte würde ich mir nicht die Arbeit machen und zig Eimer auseinander trennen.
LG René


----------



## wander-falke (2. Aug. 2015)

Im Süd-Westen mal wieder was neues.

*Der Rundbogen des Pflanzfilters.*
ich hab mich für die Hartfaserplatte entschieden.
für den Radius von 80cm benötige ich eine MDF 3mm Platte 3mm mit 2,50m Länge.
Die Höhe PF-seitig beträgt 45 cm, im Aussenbereich 15 cm.
Somit kann ich die "Mauerkrone mit 5 cm ausarbeiten und den unteren Bereich im Bodenfilter wieder reduziert auf 2 - 6 cm aufbauen.
Damit die Stärke der Mauerkrone in etwa gleich stark ist, 5 cm, habe ich einige kurze Holzstücke einer Dachlatte dazwischen geklemmt und mit einer Schraubzwinge fixiert.
Die Innenwand habe ich im Boden mit Baustahlstäben fixiert damit der eingefüllte Beton die Platte nicht verformt.
  - 3 Sack Beton-Estrich, ohne Armierung eingefüllt und der Bogen war fertig.

- Warum keine Armierung ? 

Da kommen 2-3 Lagen Glasfaser drauf und dann ist Ruhe.



und jetzt wollt Ihr Bilder ?


Medium 29835 anzeigenMedium 29833 anzeigenMedium 29834 anzeigenMedium 29836 anzeigen


----------



## troll20 (2. Aug. 2015)

Man Andreas das ja super vorwärts und sieht auch noch richtig toll aus. 
Da kann es ja bald losgehen mit dem laminieren. 

LG René


----------



## wander-falke (2. Aug. 2015)

René, mir geht's zu langsam, .....und das dauert noch.....


Ich möchte noch einiges im PF an Erde rausnehmen, da ich erst auf 45cm bin.
Dann kommt das einbetonieren der Rohre und aufmauern des "Anfang" vom PF.
Danach der Bachlauf und das anschließen am Teich, sowie das Abtrennen des Bachlaufes im Teich.
Danach kann ich laminieren.......(wenn das Wetter noch mitspielt)

Das Moorbeet mach ich dann 2016
(Plan folgt demnächst)
Das ganze dann neben Arbeit, Familie, und Weinfesten .........

.... wobei ; ich bin Biertrinker.........

....und weil mir meine Frau heut frei gegeben hat, habe ich gleich noch die Schnittkante vom Teich laminiert, so dass ich dann wieder auf normalen Wasserstand füllen kann.


 



Bis dann

Euer Andreas


----------



## wander-falke (6. Aug. 2015)

Die Verschalung ist ab. 
Was mich aber etwas irritiert ist der an der MDF Platte klebende Beton.
Obwohl ich geölt habe.
Vielleicht nicht genug.

Medium 29845 anzeigen
Grüßle
Andreas


----------



## mitch (6. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Andreas,

die runde Ecke schaut doch schon mal ganz gut aus, und ja bei mir geht es auch ned so schnell beim Umbau wie ich wollte - was solls - Hauptsache es macht Spaß


----------



## wander-falke (8. Aug. 2015)

Im Süd-Westen was neues:

*Das teuerste Betonsegment*

Freitag:
 Wochenende, schnell nach Hause und in die Garage; Beton anrühren.......
Kein Beton mehr da.  
Also los in den großen Baumarkt mit Drive-Inn, Auto beladen mit 10 Sack a 40 Kg. Ab zur Kasse und Heim.
Zur Kasse ja, Heim ? Nein. ... und wenn, dann nur ohne Beton ; denn der Geldbeutel liegt auf dem Schreibtisch. Klasse.

Also wieder ausladen, heim fahren und Geldbeutel holen. In den großen Baumarkt mit Drive Inn und wieder ; - nachdem ich mich vergewissert habe dass ich Geld dabei habe, 10 Sack beladen. Zur Kasse, und dann durfte ich auch passieren nachdem ich meinen Obulus entrichtet habe. Also ab nach Hause.

Nur dumm dass gerade just zu diesem Zeitpunkt unsere Freunde und Helfer in Grün, zwischenzeitlich auch in Blau und Schwarz, eine Radarfalle aufgebaut haben die sich meiner Aufmerksamkeit durch die Vorfreude aufs betonieren entzogen hat. "Blitz" und gut ist.

Hatte keine Lust mehr zu betonieren.
Hab ein Bier getrunken.

Samstag:

Büro, Verschalung bauen bei 38°C , Gewitter , danach bei 28°C betoniert.



  

Medium 29875 anzeigen


----------



## wander-falke (9. Aug. 2015)

Mal einen kurzen Gesamtüberblick, damit man die Abmessungen einschätzen kann......
Gartenhaus links,  bis Zaun rechts etwa 16 m.


Medium 29874 anzeigen
und vorher sah es mal so aus,.....


Medium 29307 anzeigen

Grüßle
Euer Andreas


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (9. Aug. 2015)

Andreas es wird doch schon. Wir kommen auch nicht wie geplant vorran. Egal, noch ist kein Frost in Sicht. 

LG Heike


----------



## wander-falke (14. Aug. 2015)

Süd-West Update....


*Neue Art eingeschleppt und Metamorphose abeschloßen....*

sodele,
wieder eine Woche voller Arbeit abeschloßen, jetzt kann wieder der Spaten aus der Hütte geholt werden.
Bei der Werkzeug Inspektion und Begutachtung meiner PflanzenWeinbütte habe ich ihn dann entdeckt....

 


Sitzt auf dem Rand eines Blumentopfes.........
_( Da sind aber sicher noch mehr drin, wenn ich dran denke was ich da alles an Pflanzen aus einem Naturteich reingekippt habe.)
_
Ich muss nun mit Nachdruck den Teich fertigstellen, damit er, oder sie (Plural) dann _"artgerechte Haltungsbedingungen"_ zur Überwinterung vorfindet/vorfinden, sonst bekomme ich Ärger mit der Klarwasserfraktion.

Grüßle
Euer Andreas


----------



## wander-falke (16. Aug. 2015)

VorderPfalz-Update

*Ich habe frei bekommen.*

Ein ganzes Wochenende , nur graben und betonieren und modellieren.

Jetzt ist das Wochenende rum und ich ein Stückchen weiter.........

und weil's so schön war dachte ich mir ich versuche mich auch mal an einem Holzteich.
Hab's ohne Scharniere versucht, hat aber nicht gehalten.

 


also dann doch lieber wieder auf die konventionelle Weise mit der Schalung meines alten Herrn.....
Nebenbei habe ich mir den Rest von meinem DN400 für den Luftheber zugeschnitten, damit ich für das Spülrohr den Zugschieber mit einem schönen Schacht versehen kann.
Als Abdeckung nehme ich mein altes 200 Liter __ Eichen-Weinfass das noch bei mir im Garten steht.

 


So und jetzt geht die filigrane Bastelei los.
Abgrenzung PF. Mauern ?  - brauche ich Steine, hab ich nicht. Betonieren? brauche ich einen Haufen Beton. Hab ich nicht.
Also das nehmen was zur Genüge da ist...Lehmboden.

Damit wird modelliert, dann kommt eine dünne Schicht Zementmörtel drauf, und dann das GFK.
Fertig.


Und so sah es dann heut Abend aus,........

 

 

 

 

Übrigens, das Grünzeug in der Mitte des PF ist ein Meerrettich.
Mit dieser Aktion,  - Pflanzfilter mit Beton und Glasfaserauflage ; glaube ich ihn endlich nach 9 Jahren besiegt zu haben.

Hoffentlich wächst er nicht unter dem BF weiter und kommt nebendran raus.

 


Und ja, es ist noch nicht alles im Wasser. Juckt auch im Moment nicht. Erst muss mal alles  antrocknen, dann kommt Zemetmörtel drauf, und dann, bevor Laminiert wir muss ich alles nochmals vermessen und ggf. mit Mörtel auffüttern,
- oder abflexen.




Ach ja, und noch was.....

Katzen sind nur noch doof !!!!

 


so, jetzt geh ich wieder Geld verdienen damit ich am nächsten WE weitermachen kann..


Grüßle,
Euer Andreas


----------



## mitch (16. Aug. 2015)

Hi Andreas,

das schaut echt klasse aus, eigentlich zu schade um unter GFK zu verschwinden.

Der "lehmige Teil" wäre opti um mit Tadelakt verkleidet zu werden - wäre ja auch wasserfest

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tadelakt


----------



## wander-falke (17. Aug. 2015)

Sieht dann wie ein Marmorteich 

Ich kann aber auch des GFK hell einfärben. Mus ja nicht schwarz sein


----------



## Patrick K (17. Aug. 2015)

Hi

schaut äh bissel aus wie in einer Karawanserei........

http://www.heart-of-silkroad.de/con...p?showimage=Karawanserei.jpg&screenwidth=1366


salve Patrick


----------



## wander-falke (22. Aug. 2015)

Begutachtung meiner PflanzenWeinbütte 
Aha, Er hat Gesellschaft bekommen.

Medium 29921 anzeigen
Also, Schlagzahl erhöhen und etwa Tempo zulegen. Bald ist Winter.


----------



## wander-falke (22. Aug. 2015)

Neulich in der Karawanserei........

Was macht Lehm wenn er ohne Stroh trocknet ?
Er reisst;  - hat aber irgendwie etwas archaisches.  

Ist aber nicht dicht.     

Medium 29915 anzeigenAlso, wie geplant , 2 Sack Zementmörtel angerührt, aufgetragen und dann etwas geglättet damit das GFK gut haftet.
Anschließend arbeite ich noch das Profil aus, logisch, auch mit Lehm, so dass meine Gemüse- und Bäckerkisten reinpassen.


Medium 29917 anzeigen Medium 29916 anzeigen

Medium 29918 anzeigen Medium 29919 anzeigen

Und wenn ich mir das so anschaue, das kommt meiner Planung doch recht nahe. 

Morgen gehts weiter ......

Euer Andreas


----------



## mitch (22. Aug. 2015)

Hi Andreas,

oh ja die __ Wasserlinsen sind deutlich mehr geworden, was machen überhaupt die 2 grünen Dinger in der Bütt


----------



## wander-falke (22. Aug. 2015)

mitch schrieb:


> was machen überhaupt die 2 grünen Dinger in der Bütt



Die warten bis mein CircusMaximus fertig ist.


----------



## wander-falke (23. Aug. 2015)

Neulich vor der Regenfront

Es regnet,...                                  ... und der Mörtel hat noch nicht abgebunden.


Zementmörtel, Werkzeug, Fotoapparat, Tabak und Bier gerettet.
Baustelle gesichert

 



Doch nun der Reihe nach.

Nachdem ich das Profil im PF mit Lehm modelliert hatte, begann ich mit dem Auftragen des Zementmörtel.

 


Und bevoro mein Mörteleimer leer und der Regen losging, habe ich noch ein Bild vom Auftragen des Mörtel geschoßen.
_(Vielleicht findet sich ein Nachahmer)_

 

Der äußere Umlaufende Steg wurde mit 2 Sack Zementmörtel fertig. Als ich gerade den dritten Sack anrühren wollte kam der Regen.
Abbruch und schnell abdecken mit dem Sonnensegel was noch rumlag.
Hilft zwar ein bisschen gegen Regen, da es aber nicht Wasserdicht ist tropft es vielleicht auf eine Stelle des Beton durch der noch nicht ................
_(Ich mag garnicht dran denken )_

Darum gibts heut noch keine "Habe Fertig-Bilder".

Demnächst mehr

Grüßle
euer Andreas


----------



## wander-falke (24. Aug. 2015)

Neulich im Schlammbad...

Es regnet immer noch.  

Weil es mich selbst interessiert hat, habe ich das Sonnensegel, das braucht beim Regen eh kein Mensch mehr, entfernt um zu sehen ob es Kollateralschäden durch den gestrigen Regeneinbruch gab.

Es gab Ihn.

 


und ein Stein der in die Vorfilterkammer fiel ......

Medium 29927 anzeigen Medium 29928 anzeigen
Ansonsten ist der Mörtel sauber gehärtet, so dass ihm der Regen jetzt nichts mehr anhaben kann.
Dass der Lehm nass wird stört mich recht wenig, denn ich hätte den Mittelteil sowieso noch auffüttern müssen, so dass ich eine ebene Fläche für die Pflastersteine bekomme, mit denen ich die "Mauerkrone" erstelle

Medium 29926 anzeigenMedium 29927 anzeigen

*Noch ne Frage für alle;*

_Wie mache ich aus 400 gr Latschen 6 Kilo Klötze ? _



Einmal um den künftigen Bodenfilter laufen um die Plane zu entfernen und die Bilder zu schießen:
Das ist das Ergebnis......


 



Also bis dann
Euer Andreas


----------



## Christine (24. Aug. 2015)

Das sind dann wohl Betonschuhe für Bio-Mafiosi...


----------



## wander-falke (31. Aug. 2015)

Neulich,  - am letzten Haus links.
_(In Erinnerung an Wes Craven )_

Ein Wochenende ,knapp 38°, 4 Sack Zementmörtel, 5 Flaschen Wasser, 3 Liter Eiskaffee, 2 Liter geeister Pfefferminztee mit Ingwer und Limone, sowie 6 Flaschen Bier und ein Päckchen Tabak, weiter.......


_(Da muss man schon etwas Balla-balla sein, um in der vollen Sonne zu buddeln......und ab 12:00  bis 19:00 hab ich volle Sonne auf der Baustelle.)_


Aber , ich bin ein Stück weiter. 


Der Mittelsteg für den Pflanzfilter ist in Mörtel gegossen und ich konnte bereits die ersten Randbegrenzungen für den Bachlauf modellieren und z.Teil auch vermörteln. Jetzt fehlt noch der Boden im Pflanzfilter und dann kann dieser laminiert werden. Den Boden werde ich aber erst Mitte September mit Beton versiegeln, damit der bis dahin noch fallende Regen versickern kann. Und in den Pflanzfilter passen genau die Bäcker-, oder besser Auerkisten .


Medium 30000 anzeigen
Medium 30001 anzeigen

 In der Zwischenzeit mache ich mich an die Einlaufkammer für den Luftheber. Derzeit ist die Grube 50 cm tief. Ich werde noch etwas tiefer gehen.

Medium 30002 anzeigen
Medium 30003 anzeigen


Zwischenzeitlich konnte ich auch schon für den Bachlauf die Begrenzungen unter der Brücke modellieren. Auch da werde ich noch viel Feinarbeit leisten müssen.


Medium 30004 anzeigen
Medium 30005 anzeigen
Soweit zu diesem Bauabschnitt. Jetzt warte ich auf den angekündigten Regen. 




Grüßle
Euer Andreas


----------



## mitch (1. Sep. 2015)

Hallo Andreas,

was machen 2 Verrückte bei der Hitze: am Teich bauen 

bei dir geht's ja auch gut voran


----------



## misudapi (1. Sep. 2015)

Hallo Andreas,
du hast den Bilbelspruch    "Im Schweiße des Angesichts"  aber wörtlich genommen!
Dafür bist du ein gutes Stück weiter gekommen!!
Gruß Susanne


----------



## meinereiner (1. Sep. 2015)

Was heißt hier zwei Verrückte?
Ich bin schließlich auch noch da.
Und da ich bei der Hitze viel lieber buddel, als am Computer zu sitzen, hab ich es immer noch nicht geschafft meinen Bauthread zu eröffnen 
Aber dieses WE soll es ja schlechter sein das Wetter.

Servus
Robert


----------



## mitch (1. Sep. 2015)

Hi Robert,

na dann sind wir halt die 3 vom Teich 



meinereiner schrieb:


> hab ich es immer noch nicht geschafft meinen Bauthread zu eröffnen


wir wollen doch immer was dazulernen - und beim *aktuellen* Umbau berücksichtigen - ned erst beim nächsten mal   

im Süden soll es ja morgen regnerisch sein


----------



## wander-falke (10. Sep. 2015)

Neulich , auf der Bastelstelle

   " Ich brauche keine Armierung auf dem Lehm,  - denn da kommt GFK drauf .....   " 

Jaaaaa, Jaaaaaa........  und dann latscht der Döspaddel doch glatt auf seine dünnschichtbemörtelte Teichwand..........



Hat aber auch was Gutes. 
Mit der "schonlangenichtmehrgebrauchten" YtongSäge kann man auch schnell mal die Wand für den LH Einlauf versetzen......

Es lebe die modulare Bauweise.......



 





Grüßle

Euer Andreas


----------



## wander-falke (11. Sep. 2015)

Neulich bei der Rückentherapie.........

gebückt, oder auf den Knien, oder sonst wie: 
Bachläufe zu modellieren um sie dann zu verputzen, und dann auch noch zu laminieren ist einfach ein Job für Rückenkranke. - oder Bekolppte   .
Ich wollte es ja nicht anders....
_Werde im "Flohmarkt" ein MassageSuchFred aufmachen...,._


Also, nachdem der Bachlauf modelliert war , und keine Einsprüche Eurerseits kamen, hab ich mir gedacht ich baue noch ein paar Pflanzbereiche mit meiner  patentierten Lehmbodenmodelliermatschmasse. Ich habe zwar dadurch den Querschnitt am Bodenbereich etwas verkleinert, aber ich bin zuversichtlich, das haut hin. Die Strömung wird nicht zu stark. Und wenn es nicht hinhaut kann ich ja immer noch die Luftzufuhr im LH drosseln. 
Anschließend habe ich begonnen das Ganze wieder mit Zementmörtel zu verputzen und akribisch genau zu nivellieren. (Hoffentlich stimmt's auch was ich im Fedderweise-Tran gemessen habe).


 


  


  

Grüßle
Euer Andreas


----------



## Flusi (11. Sep. 2015)

hallo Andreas
cool - bin gespannt auf das Ergebnis mit Wasser und Pflanzen...
Wann willst Du das in Angriff nehmen, noch im Herbst ?

(..und die Sache mit " dem Rücken" ist einfach nur ätzend, kann ich neuerdings mitreden... Massage allein hilft nicht...viel Erfolg bei der Therapie...)
LG Flusi


----------



## wander-falke (12. Sep. 2015)

Neulich vor dem Regen,
oder "Ich hab's kommen sehen"

Habe heute wieder einige Sack Estrich-Beton und Zementmörtel im Garten versenkt.

Der Pflanzfilterboden  ist jetzt dicht.
Es fehlt nur noch der saubere Anschluß für das Revisions-, oder Spülrohr; und der Vorfilterüberlauf in den PF.

Die Böden der das LH Einlaufbecken umgebenden Ebenen und der Beginn des Baches, ca 2m, sind auch dicht.
Den Estrichbeton juckt es ja rech wenig wenn nach einer Stunde der Regen kommt.
Der Zement-Mörtel zickt da schon eher rum.

Also,

Kurzerhand meine Geheimwaffe gezogen und mich mit Ihr der drohenden Regenfront entschloßen engegengeworfen.........

Hat funktioniert, konnte trockenen Hauptes weiter Modellieren


@Flusi
Danke, muss aber gestehen ich bin auch auf das Ergebnis, trotz jahrelanger Planung , gespannt.
=> In Angriff nehmen .




 

*Modern Ar*t 
"Installation von Rohren mit halbfertigen Betonwällen und vertrocknetem Lehm"
Künstler: A.E.
 

*(Blickt da oben auf dem Bild noch irgend jemand halbwegs durch ??
Halbfertige Wälle und vertrockneter Lehmboden mit Rohren , Ts,Ts Ts.
Was der Künstler damit wohl zum Ausdruck bringen will.)*

Grüßle

Euer Andreas


----------



## mitch (12. Sep. 2015)

wander-falke schrieb:


> Blickt da oben auf dem Bild noch irgend jemand halbwegs durch ??


Hallo Andreas,
das schaut ja fast wie eine Minigolfanlage aus , aber solange du noch den Überblick hast ist ja alles im grünen Bereich.

Mit dem Lehmpamp verschmiere ich auch die unebenen Bereiche im neuen Teichloch - geht ganz gut damit.


----------



## Küstensegler (12. Sep. 2015)

ich muss gestehen,
ich schau durch das Labyrinth auch nicht durch.

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## wander-falke (14. Sep. 2015)

Neulich auf der Minigolfanlage

 Es ist kalt, es ist dunkel, es ist nass. Bei allem Schweiß den ich im Garten vertropft habe,  die 35° - 40° waren mir lieber. 


So. 2. Abschnitt fertig
 Alle Kollateralschäden, die ich mit meinen Stiefeln am frischen Beton verursacht habe sind wieder beseitigt. Da der Lehm unter meiner Betonkonstruktion deutlich langsamer trocknet als noch zu wärmeren Zeiten, kommt es halt mal vor dass ich unter Verlust des Gleichgewichtes auf eine erst gestern verputze Stelle trete was zu einer deutlichen Absenkung des akribisch vermessenen Höhenniveaus führt.
Naja, wie gesagt ; Armierung hab ich mir gespart. Dafür hab ich halt etwas mehr Beton für die Reparaturen verbraucht. 

Ich bin jetzt mit dem Verlauf wieder an der Brücke angekommen, so dass ich mich in den nächsten Tagen an den Teichanschluß machen kann.
Dazu wird ab Brücke bis Teichrand nochmal etwas modelliert und verputzt. Wenn dann irgendwann ab 05.10.2015 das Laminat drauf und auch hart ist, kann ich den Teichrand aufflexen und somit den Zugang in den Teich frei machen.

Heute mal wiede nur ein Bild, das zwischenzeitlich aber eher an eine Sommerrodelbahn erinnert als an eine Minigolfanlage, da außer Beton, Erde und dunkel eh nicht viel zu sehen ist.

Medium 30121 anzeigen
Grüßle

Euer Andreas


----------



## wander-falke (19. Sep. 2015)

Regen, Gewitter, Sonne,  was ein Sch....


Teichanschluß in Arbeit......


----------



## wander-falke (19. Sep. 2015)

Neues aus der Lehmbappbetonbaustelle


So. der Teichanschluß für miene Bachkonstruktion ist jetzt offen.
Ich habe den Betonrand mit dem GFK drauf einfach abgeflext. 
Morgen gehts ans vermörteln. (Wenns nicht regnet.)
  

  

  

Morgen gibt es dann mal wieder eine Total.......


Grüßle
Euer 
Andreas


----------



## mitch (19. Sep. 2015)

wander-falke schrieb:


> Morgen gehts ans vermörteln. (Wenns nicht regnet.)


na dann mal viel gutes Wetter, das  kann mal Pause machen.


----------



## wander-falke (20. Sep. 2015)

Neulich im Eisvogel-Jagdrevier aus der Vogelperspektive,
zumindest ist es hier oben trockener 



So, hier mal schnell ne Totale........

Medium 30193 anzeigen


----------



## Patrick K (20. Sep. 2015)

Hallo Andreas 

die Kunststoffwanne kannst du Oelen , Pudern und mir eine Kopie ziehn ,für in den Grossen Garten , die Wanne passt sicher noch neben meinen Krebsteich 

salve Patrick


----------



## Michael H (20. Sep. 2015)

wander-falke schrieb:


> Neulich im Eisvogel-Jagdrevier aus der Vogelperspektive,
> zumindest ist es hier oben trockener
> 
> 
> ...


Hallo

Da ging ja noch einiges Voran , seit ich das letzte mal bei dir war ......


----------



## wander-falke (20. Sep. 2015)

Neulich im Teich.......
oder die Fische fressen Zementmörtel....

(Morgen sind sie versteinert)

Ich hab mal noch den Bachzulauf zum Teich vermörtelt und dann begonnen meine großen Sandsteine im Teich auf dem GFK als Bachgrenze zu vermörteln.
Jedesmal wenn mir ein Klümpchen Mörtel reingefallen ist, waren sofort die Fische da........ ¿ (Ironie)
Sie leben alle noch und haben die gleiche Farbe wie zuvor.

Was mich allerdings stutzig machte ist die Metamorphose meiner __ Frösche......
Von grün zu braun.
Hab dann also doch Schwarzalgen im Wasser .



 

Jetzt erst mal Pause, bzw verminderte Bauaktivität, weil ich die nächsten 2 Wochen am Stück in Frankfurt sein werde.


PS: Werden Frösche eigentlich im Herbst auch braun und welken vor sich hin ? 

Grüßle
Euer Andreas


----------



## wander-falke (21. Sep. 2015)

Neulich auf der stillgelegten Baustelle,.....
_oder: Ne rien pas plus_

Ja, genau so wie ich gedacht habe. Die tägliche Fahrt nach Frankfurt, der täglich 2-mal vorkommende Stau , manchmal auch 3-mal, .....
Da hab ich wirklich keine Lust und Zeit nur einen Kübel Beton anzurühren.

Blöd ist nur : Ich muss bis 05.10. soweit fertig sein, da kommt das Fass harz und die Glasfasern, damit ich mit dem laminieren anfangen kann.
Gut, Rom ist auch nicht an einem Tag gebaut. Aber jetzt wird es doch langsam eng.

Mal ein UPPLOOD von der gestrigen Aktion.

  

  

PS: Tschuldigung, der Weg ist nicht gefegt und .... keine versteinerten Fische gefunden. Alles Wohlauf !!!

Grüßle
Andreas


----------



## wander-falke (3. Okt. 2015)

Neulich auf der Trockenbastelstelle....

(14 Tage Sonnenschein...und ich musste arbeiten)



Am Montag kommt mein Harzfass......
Am Dienstag kommt Regen,.....


Klasse, einfach tolles Timing ....


----------



## wander-falke (5. Okt. 2015)

Neulich vor der Zielgeraden,

oder "Jetzt gehts los".
Handschuhe, Polyamidwalzen, Entlüfterwalzen, etwa 30 Stück 5Liter Eimer zum mischen des Harzes mit Härter und Atemmasken  sind da.
Epoxyharz zur Grundierung ist geliefert,
120m² "450er" Glasfasermatte und 200 kg Polyesterharz stehen bereit
Parafin und Farbpaste fürs Topcoat sind auch da
Schleifpapier hab ich noch.
Hab ich was vergessen ?

Bin mal gespannt wie lange ich für die Achterbahn brauche. Das Große Becken hatte ich damals in 4 Tagen durch.

Also dann,


das.. 













muss da drauf











 






Wenn Fragen zum Thema GFK auftauchen, einfach stellen. Ich hab 3 Wochen Urlaub.


----------



## Küstensegler (5. Okt. 2015)

Ist das nicht mittlerweile zu kalt und zu feucht zum
laminieren?

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## wander-falke (5. Okt. 2015)

Hallo Carlo,
die Chemiker schaffen heute doch einfach alles.

Ich babe lange genug mit den Harzspezialisten rumgemacht, damit ich im Oktober laminieren kann und auch dieses Harz, unter Zugabe von Parafin und Farbpaste, als Topcoat verwenden kann. Ich kann mit gutem Gewissen sagen:"Ich fühle mich gut beraten".

Ich werde zuerst eine EPOXY Harzgrundierung auf den Beton aufbringen. Diese ist auf Wasserbasis und kommt mit feuchten Untergründen gut zurecht.
Nach dem Aushärten ist die Betonschicht gegen Bodenfeuchtigkeit abgesperrt und ich kann mit dem Polyesterharz darüber laminieren.
Ich hab ein "Spezialharz", das noch bei 5° C aushärtet und mit 70% rel.Luftfeuchte klarkommt.

Ich darf halt nur keinen Wasser zwischen die Schichten bekommen. Aber das ist beim "normalen" Harz ja auch so.

Anschließend mische ich 2% Parafin unter das Harz, sowie Farbpaste und streiche den Topcoat.
die Uferwälle werden dann mit feinem Sand/Kies beworfen und man sieht nichts mehr von der Plastikwanne .....



.


----------



## Küstensegler (6. Okt. 2015)

Das mit der guten Beratung bei den Harzspezialisten kann ich bestätigen.
Bin gespannt, wie es weitergeht.

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## wander-falke (7. Okt. 2015)

So ich habe mal meine Geheimwaffe aufgerüstet.....

Es könnte ja sein dass es regnet ...Aber im Moment ist bei mir nichts zu sehen
(www.niederschlagsradar.de , die Seite für Teichbauer, Motorradfahrer, und Sonnenanbeter....)







Nachdem ich meine Minigolfanlage, oder Karawanserei oder einfach das Betonkonstrukt,
mit dem großen Kärcher abgespritzt, das Restwasser mit dem kleinen Kärcher abgesaugt habe,
konnte ich meine neue Geheimwaffe in Stellung bringen.
Danach wird grundiert.


 
.


----------



## troll20 (7. Okt. 2015)

Wie jetzt, nun haste das Material schon sooooo lange und baust jetzt erstmal Zelte und fängst an zu Putze, tzzzzzz
Dann auch noch die Zeitverschwendung hier Bilder hoch laden....... das kannste doch mache wenn alles laminiert ist, mach hinne, ab Montag gibt es Schnee 

 
Ich wünsch dir nur  viel Sonnenschein für die nächsten Tage und Nächte 
und besonders viel


----------



## Tottoabs (7. Okt. 2015)

troll20 schrieb:


> mach hinne, ab Montag gibt es Schnee


----------



## Patrick K (7. Okt. 2015)

Hahahaha wer es glaubt wird selig, wer es nicht glaubt kommt auch in den Himmel

Bei uns gibt es wahrscheinlich so viel Schnee wie letztes Jahr ca. 0,00 cm

salve Patrick


----------



## Tottoabs (8. Okt. 2015)

Patrick K schrieb:


> Bei uns gibt es wahrscheinlich so viel Schnee wie letztes Jahr ca. 0,00 cm


Ein mir bekannter Landwirt behauptet das dieser Winter ziemlich hart wird......keine Ahnung weshalb er das meint.


----------



## troll20 (8. Okt. 2015)

Patrick K schrieb:


> Hahahaha wer es glaubt wird selig, wer es nicht glaubt kommt auch in den Himmel
> 
> Bei uns gibt es wahrscheinlich so viel Schnee wie letztes Jahr ca. 0,00 cm
> 
> salve Patrick


Hab ich gesagt wo


----------



## wander-falke (11. Okt. 2015)

So mal ein kurzer Bericht wie es voran geht.......

Als erstes habe ich auf die gesamte Anlage eine Epoxy-Harz Grundierung aufgebracht. Dies um den feuchten Untergrund gegen das Polyesterharz abzusperren.
Außerdem kann diese Oberfläche schneller abgetrocknet werden, wenn doch etwas Regen oder Nebel zu Nässe auf der Betonschicht führt.
Am nächsten Tag kann sofort mit Polyesterharz darauf  flaminiert werden.

    

Als erstes haben ich wir teichseitig den neuen Bachlauf laminiert, damit ich recht schnell den Teich wieder befüllen kann. Im Moment fehlen etwa 20 cm. Der Teich funktioniert auch ohne die Minigolf-Anlage, sollte aber das Wetter die Laminierung verhindern, kann ich erst nach dem Winter fertigstellen. Der Teich wurde zum Bacheinlauf mit einer GFK Platte zwischen zwei Steinen verschlossen.

 

Und weil es mit meinem Bruder so richtig gut voran ging, haben wir uns entschieden, die für 2016 geplante Flachwassererhöhung schon jetzt in Angriff zu nehmen.
Im Anschluß mörteln wir wie bisher die relativ großen Sandsteine wieder auf das alte GFK. Die Mörtelfugen und Steine werden nach dem verfestigen des Mörtel wieder mit EPOXY Harz grundiert. Dies sorgt für eine dauerhaftere und dichte Fixierung der Steine auf dem alten GFK .

      

Zwischenzeitlich ist der Bachlauf zur Hälfte einlagig, der Bodenfilter zu 2/3 doppelt mit Glasfasern laminiert.
Die Bilder werden sich ab nun alle gleichen, eine glänzende Fläche. Daher werde ich erst wieder ein Bild einstellen wenn alles mit dem Topcoat überzogen ist, oder  wenn ich mal in den frischen Harz gelatscht bin.

Das letzt Bild zeigt den bereits laminierten Bacheinlauf in den Teich.
Die Wasserwaage ist auf Bachniveau ( +8cm )und liegt auf der o.g. Absperrung und dem von mir vor 3 Monaten ermittelten Höhenniveau das ich benötige.
Anschließend folgen die "neu" vermörtelten Sandsteine. Gut zu erkennen ist das im Teich (etwa 20 cm ) fehlende Wasser.

So, jetzt geht's weiter..........
Grüßle Euer GFK-Bastler


----------



## wander-falke (14. Okt. 2015)

Neulich auf der Harzbastelstelle........
_(...oder zu früh gefreut....)_

mir fehlen 2 Tage.......

Ein Tag um die restlichen 6 Meter Bachlauf zu laminieren,
und ein Tag um alles mit dem Topcoat zu versiegeln.
Aber es regnet. und jeder Tag an dem Regen fällt, verschiebt mir die Füllung oder Inbetriebnahme um einen Tag Richtung Winter.

Bei einer Temperatur von mindestens 20° C härtet das Harz in 8 Tagen komplett aus.
Bei einer Temperatur von derzeit am Tag maximal 6°C dauert es eben länger. Viel länger.
..... und ich hab schon die 2.5 fache Menge an Härter drin. Anstelle 1,8% lade ich nun etwa 5% rein.
Nach 2 Tagen ist der aufgebrachte Harz soweit gehärtet, dass er nicht mehr klebt wie Honig. Aber er ist dennoch Wasser empfindlich. 
Und das macht die ganze Angelegenheit schwierig, denn der Bereich der erst einmal laminiert wurde liegt nicht unter dem Zelt. 

Zumindest habe ich teichseitig alles fertig, dass ich in spätestens 3 Wochen den Teich wieder auf die normale Höhe füllen kann.
Den Topcoat für den Bodenfilter bringe ich morgen unter dem Zelt auf, so dass ich auch den in 3 Wochen füllen kann.
Mit dem Bachlauf, zumindest die letzten 8 Meter bis Teich, muss ich in Etappen, sozusagen in der Trockenzeit, laminieren.

Bei der Farbe für das Topcoat hab ich mich diesmal für (RAL 8028) Terrabraun entschieden. Auch wenn es jetzt auf dem Bild eher rot wirkt. 
So kann ich die sichtbaren Wälle etwas besser mit einer Erd-  Sand- Kies- Harzmischung kaschieren.
Ein schwarzes Topcoat wirkt optisch wie eine Folie, und das möchte ich verhindern. Abgesehen davon, nächstes Jahr ist im Teich eh alles unter einem Biofilm verschwunden.

  

Dann noch etwas Kleinkram, wie die "Uferwälle unter geharzter Erde, Sand und Steinen verschwinden lassen, den LH justieren, den Vorfilter einpassen, die 3 m³ Substrat in den BF schaufeln, die Stromanschlüsse, das Luftpumpenhäuschen, die Terrasse, die Beleuchtungen, den Bachlauf mit großen Steinen füllen, die Bepflanzungen, .......  und dann ist schon wieder Herbst 2016.....



Grüßle
 euer Andreas


----------



## wander-falke (19. Okt. 2015)

Ich hab's getan,.......

_(oder das abgesagte Teichfluttreffen mit mir,.......)_

Also ich kann s einfach nicht für mich behalten und muss es nun mal loswerden und ins Forum stellen.
Ja, ich hab's getan. Ich hab den Teich und mich geflutet. Zwar mit 2 Tagen Verspätung, aber ich hab's getan.
Ein Projekt das man zwischen Arbeit, Frau, Kindern, Haus, und Katze 8 Jahre plant und im Februar alleine startet um am 5.Oktober das Harz geliefert zu bekommen und um 14 Tage später zu fluten, und nur mit 2 Tagen Verspätung, das ist ein Applaus wert.
_( Ich geh mal schnell lüften, mein Eigenlob stinkt gerade) _

Wie keine Applaus ? 
Nagut, auch egal.

Dafür gibts ein paar Bilder zur allgemeinen Informationsbefriedigung.......

Hier die Stellprobe für die Verrohrung und Trennung der einzelnen Kammern im Bodenfilter. 


       

Und als ich das fertig hatte dachte ich mir ich guck mal nach meinen weiß gestrichenen Sandsteinfugen.



    

eigentlich mag ich weiße Fugen , aber hab ich mich da verschoßen ? 
Nein, frischer EpoxiHarz ist nun mal weiß bis er durchgehärtet ist.
Diese Schicht soll verhindern dass sich Wurzeln zwischen Trasszement und alter GFK Schicht drängen und die gesamte Konstruktion sich löst.
Wie es in 10 Jahren aussehen wird kann ich nicht sagen, aber sicher besser als ohne......

Und das Harz härtete brav aus.
Wasser marsch.....

     
Die beiden nun erhöhten Staustufen sind geflutet. Der Überlauf, gekennzeichnet durch ein feines Rinnsal an der trockenen Teichwand, liegt minimal, ich denke noch 2 - 3 cm über dem maximalen Teichniveau. Damit dürfte meine Befürchtung entschärft sein, dass der tieferliegende Teich zu sehr als solcher zu erkennen ist. 2-3 cm sind nächstes Jahr unter den Pflanzen nicht mehr zu sehen....... 
Und das war um 16:24 Uhr. Dann habe ich den Schlauch umgehängt, so dass der Teich geflutet wird.

19:08, da geht noch was 
    

19:41, beide fast am Überlaufen.........
oder besser gesagt, an einer anderen Stell läuft der Teich über, als die an der ich es erwartet hätte; anderer seits laufe ich über wo ich es erwartet habe......
_( 3 Schüßelgänge später)_
Der alte GFK Wall ist auf einer Länge von ca 3 m unterhöhlt, ohne Stütze. Durch das Gewicht des Wassers hat der sich nun um etwa 2 mm gesenkt.
2mm, das ist die Höhe die bis zur alten Überlaufstelle fehlen. Morgen ramme ich ein Stück Sandstein unter die __ Senke, dann mit frischem Beton verfugen und gut ist. 
Alles im grünen Bereich. 

    

to be continued......

grüßle 
Euer Andreas


----------



## wander-falke (21. Okt. 2015)

neulich bei der Pediküre.....
(....oder Ich schleife meinen Teich)


man hat ja nichts anderes zu tun als seinen Teich mit 150er Papier mal schnell abzuschleifen.
und weil ich ja auch noch so akrobatisch gebaut habe kann ich die Hälfte nur mit der Hand machen. Darum nur ein Bild.

Der Zwischenschliff ist notwendig, da sich immer Glasfasern aus dem Gelege aufstellen und dann zu kleinen fiesen Nadeln werden. Nachdem das Topcoat drauf ist härtet die Oberfläche klebefrei aus und man kann diese Glasfasern, Blätter, Insekten und Vogelkacke bestens abschleifen.
Danach kommt nochmal eine Lage Topcoat drauf und dann ist die Oberfläche wie man es von ( gekauften GFK) gewohnt ist.  


  

Und zweimal hatte ich Besuch . Beim ersten mal setzte ich Ihn in den Baum.
Als er das zweitemal auf dem Kaffeepott saß, wusste ich dass er die Wärme sucht......

Medium 30289 anzeigen

to be continued


----------



## Tottoabs (21. Okt. 2015)

wander-falke schrieb:


> Oberfläche klebefrei aus und man kann diese Glasfasern, Blätter, Insekten und Vogelkacke bestens abschleifen.
> Danach kommt nochmal eine Lage Topcoat drauf und dann ist die Oberfläche wie man es von ( gekauften GFK) gewohnt ist.


Kein Sand abstreuen oder ähnliches??


----------



## wander-falke (21. Okt. 2015)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Kein Sand abstreuen oder ähnliches??


Doch natürlich, hab ich ja geschrieben.

Das mache ich aber nicht mit gefärbtem Topcoat, sondern ganz einfach mit Harz, Härter, Paraffin ohne Farbe, direkt  auf die letzte Topcoatschicht.
So habe ich die Trittstellen im alten Teich 2007 behandelt.

  
Teichseitig habe ich bereits den gefärbten Topcoat mit Sand versucht zu Kaschieren, bin aber mit dem Ergebnis überhaupt nicht zufrieden.

 


Durch das Paraffin und die Kapillarwirkung zieht sich der pigmentierte Harz zu sehr an den Sandkörnern hoch. 
Ich hätte dann nur eine überwiegend braune rauhe Masse mit irgendwas obenauf. Aber nicht die Charakteristik der Steine, Sand oder vllt kleine Kieselsteine.
Und ich brauche es ja nur an den sichtbaren Stellen.
Zudem kommt, dass ich noch etwa 6 kg Epoxy harz habe. Dieses Harz wird auch für Fußboden- und Wandbeschichtungen aus KieselSteinen verwendet.
Habe eine Test gemacht und bin zufrieden. 

  


Der Glanz, der für Harze charakteristisch ist, der verschwindet spätestens wenn ich den Garten mit Brunnenwasser gegossen habe.
Da sind so viel Mineralien drinn, dass selbst die Autos voll mit Wasserflecken sind, wenn sie neben dem Regner standen. Und da hab ich Mühe die wegzubekommen.


----------



## wander-falke (23. Okt. 2015)

Neulich auf der Schlachtbank,......
_(oder man hantiert nicht mit der Flex ohne Scheibenschutz und Handschuhen)_

Mit der kleinen handflex lassen sich bestens die Ränder meines BF von Glasfasern befreien. Und weil es in allen Richtungen geht schraube ich kurzerhand den Scheibenschutz ab. So Lässt sich wunderbar arbeiten und man im Blick was man gerade abflext. Und da es so hervorragend von der Hand geht ist meine erste Schruppscheibe schnell verbraucht. Also alte Scheibe wechseln und weitermachen ist angesagt.

Nur sollte man nach dem Wechsel bedenken dass die neue Scheibe etwa 5 cm mehr Durchmesser hat und dann seinen Daumen nicht in die gewohnte Haltung bringt....

 

Aber egal, der BF ist fertig.


----------



## troll20 (24. Okt. 2015)

Soll ich da nun ein "Gefällt mir" klicken  

ich glaub lieber nich


----------



## Michael H (24. Okt. 2015)

Morsche

Och , das sind kleine Kampfverletzungen . Die gehören dazu , solange der Finger noch dran ist , ist das OK .....


----------



## Patrick K (24. Okt. 2015)

Wo gehobelt wird, fallen Späne

Druff spucke, weiter gehts

salve Patrick


----------



## Olli.P (24. Okt. 2015)

Hi,

alles ungeschicktes Fleisch und wenn das im Weg iss, dann musses eben weg......................


----------



## wander-falke (24. Okt. 2015)

Der => ..+.+.+.+.+.+. sollte eigentlich hier rein....


Grüßle
Andreas


----------



## Geisy (25. Okt. 2015)

Man ließt hier immer vom Teichvirus, gelangt der so in den Körper?


----------



## troll20 (25. Okt. 2015)

Nee nee dies ist ein Multiresistenter Erreger,  welcher sogar über die Luft und schon bei Blickkontankt übertragen werden kann. 
Und es gibt nur ein Heilmittel :
Lebenslanger Dauerentzug in einem neuen Wohnort wie die Sahara,  weit ab von jeder Oase


----------



## Michael H (25. Okt. 2015)

troll20 schrieb:


> weit ab von jeder Oase



Morsche 

Da Stimm ich mal zu ......


----------



## wander-falke (25. Okt. 2015)

troll20 schrieb:


> weit ab von jeder Oase


ich versuchs mal mit Arbeiten gehen, vielleicht hilfts .......


----------



## wander-falke (27. Okt. 2015)

Mir ist langweilig,..........
( oder Stellprobe im Dunkeln)

18:00 und es ist dunkel.


"Wie", und vor Allem, "Was" soll man denn um die Jahreszeit machen wenn's um 18:00 schon stockdunkel ist.
Da rentiert sich ja keine Großbastelstelle.
Nach dem Wochenende 1.11. werde ich eine Testfüllung vornehmen.
Dann markiere ich mir ggf die "Überläufe" die nicht dort sind wo sie sein sollen.
Anschließend wird wieder abgepumpt. Bei der Gelegenheit weiß ich dann auch wieviel Volumen mein Konstrukt hat.
Wenn ich Zeit habe und das Wetter spielt mit mache ich noch die eine oder andere Uferkaschierung.
Eine bis zwei Wochen Woche später kann ich dann befüllen, bzw Substrat einbringen, bepflanzen und hoffen.


Also beschränke ich mich jetzt auf Stellproben meiner Bäckerkisten um meinem ursprünglichen Plan zumindest etwas näher zu kommen.
Und siehe da, es passt 






In den Bodenfilter werden nur 2 bis 4 Bäckerkisten eingesetzt
Direkt nach dem Einlauf in den Bodenfilter werde ich keine Kisten setzen um den Wurzeln Freiraum zu geben. 
Dann kommt eine unbepflanzte Kiste, sozusagen als Pflanzen- (oder besser Wurzel-) Abtrennung.
Diese Kiste dient mir dann als Begrenzung für das Substrat, wenn ich mal die eine oder andere Sorte Pflanzen rausreisen sollte. Dann rutscht nicht gleich alles nach.
Und wenn die Wurzeln in den Bäckerkisten hin und her wachsen bekomme ich die auch nicht ohne Gewalt auseinander.......
Bepflanzen werde ich nur die Kisten im vorderen Bereich vor dem Auslauf mit kleinwüchsigen Pflanzen. (Stichwort Wurzelgröße)

  
Die gelben Bleche sind Werkzeugwandregale aus 1mm pulverbeschichtetem Stahl aus dem gelb-bauen Baumarkt.
Ich habe sie noch mit der Flex zugeschnitten und die Schnittkanten werde ich mit Harz versiegeln.
Wenn' s rostet, dann langsam bitte.
7 Stück habe ich noch wenn jemand was brauchen sollte....  . Preis auf Anfrage.


  

Ob das Alles so funktioniert wie ich mir das gedacht habe wird mir die Zeit und vor allem die Wurzeln zeigen.......

Grüßle

Andreas


----------



## Küstensegler (27. Okt. 2015)

Hi Andreas,

stell mal die Uhr in deiner Kamera um. 

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## wander-falke (27. Okt. 2015)

Ja, 
aber dann wirds draußen auch nicht heller,.....


----------



## wander-falke (1. Nov. 2015)

Neulich nach der Flut


oder "Er" ist wieder da  

     





Habe die Bereiche zwischen Brücke und Teich geflutet um eventuelle Höhenfehlstände zu finden.
An der Silikonstelle muss ich demnach noch ca 1 cm aufbauen. 
Nächste Woche flute ich die ganze Anlage.
danach werden die Fehlstände markiert und bearbeitet.

      

Grüßle...

Andreas


----------



## Olli.P (1. Nov. 2015)

Hi,


wander-falke schrieb:


> Neulich nach der Flut
> oder "Er" ist wieder da



Na, bei der Menge an Flachwasserfläche, in der dieser Kollege stehen kann, iss das ja auch schon fast wie ein Aushang am schwarzen Brett ................


----------



## wander-falke (5. Nov. 2015)

Neulich im Frühsommer,
oder "Erderwärmung führt zu 19°C am 05.11.2015"

So, das Wetter muss man ausnutzen.......
mit  reichlich Sonnenschein an meinem Tag, konnte ich die Geheimwaffe abbauen und nach der ersten Test Flutung

     
den Kies in den BF einbringen.....

             
Bei der Gelegenheit dann auch mal wieder die versprochene Totale....

    

Grüßle

Andreas


----------



## wander-falke (7. Nov. 2015)

Neulich , am 8.November 2015, 07:40


Ich frage mich 
ob die allgegenwärtige Klimaerwärmung nun auch bei meinen Amphibien angekommen ist, 
nachdem ja soooo ein medialer und politischer Hype drum gemacht  wird......






    

Aber etwas mager ist er schon.


----------



## Flusi (7. Nov. 2015)

hallo Andreas, niedlich!


wander-falke schrieb:


> Aber etwas mager ist er schon.


...aber was hast Du vor?
Hoffe, daß Du nicht auf französische Spezialitäten stehst und der Kleine es gut bei Dir haben wird
Liebe Grüße, Flusi


----------



## wander-falke (7. Nov. 2015)

Hallo Flusi,

was denkst du denn?
Schon mal was von plastischer Chirurgie gehört ?


----------



## Flusi (8. Nov. 2015)

hey Andreas, das ist ja cool!!
(..und ich dachte schon, ich kriege jetzt erst mal `ne Standpauke wegen des etwas schwarzen Humors)
LG Flusi


----------



## troll20 (8. Nov. 2015)

So was gemeines, jetzt kann er nicht mehr auf den Donnerbalken und muss alles Rückwärts essen


----------



## wander-falke (8. Nov. 2015)

Neulich im Dunkeln,.......

heute habe ich die Staustufen um etwa 1 - 2,5 cm abgesenkt. Besser gesagt abgeflext.
dies damit der Rückstau im Bachsystem nicht zu hoch wird.
Seit gestern brummt der LH 

Medium 30339 anzeigen
Gut wenn man jemanden in der Familie hat , der einen kleinen Kratzer ins Auto fährt. Dann hat man noch Glasfaserspachtelmasse 

Medium 30340 anzeigen
Das gleiche habe ich mit den Sandsteinfugen gemacht, die als Überlauf in den Teich dienen.

Medium 30341 anzeigen
Und nebenbei hab ich noch den Skimmer angeschloßen.

So. 
Jetzt gehe ich essen, Morgen dann arbeiten, und ..... Schau mer mal

Grüßle
Euer Andreas


----------



## samorai (8. Nov. 2015)

Hallo Andreas!
Warum nimmst Du Kies als Filter(Reinigungssubstrat), das ist denkbar schlecht zu reinigen.
Erschwerend kommt noch dazu wenn es sich voll gesetzt hat, ist die Vorreinigung durch ein Filter umsonst, da der verschmutzte Kies eine Leistungs-Grenze hat wird er bald keine Verschmutzung mehr aufnehmen können.
Oder soll es ein Fadenalgen-Filter werden, denn die Fadenalgen werden kommen, wenn der Durchfluss der Kiesel nicht mehr gegeben ist.
Wenn man danach wieder höhere Pflanzen einsetzt, werden sich die Fadenalgen nicht auf den Teich ausbreiten (Nährstoffentzug).

Ron!


----------



## wander-falke (8. Nov. 2015)

samorai schrieb:


> Warum nimmst Du Kies als Filter(Reinigungssubstrat), das ist denkbar schlecht zu reinigen.


Ja, ....stimmt vollkommen.

Kies im Filter habe ich nur um das Spül- oder Drainagerohr. ich erhoffe mir dadurch bei einer Spülung mehr Freiraum zu erhalten als wäre komplett Blähton (gebrochen) um das Rohr. Hat mir mal ein alter Brunnenbauer erzählt.
Die gelben Lochbleche dienen als Trennung zwischen dem Kies und dem gebrochenen Blähton den ich als Filtersubstrat einbauen will.
Den restlichen groben Kies auf den Bildern, der wird "umgelagert", da soll dann 1/3 Rheinkies 0/8 und Rheinsand rein, so wie im Bachlauf nach der Brücke, oder bereits im Flachwasserbereich nähe Skimmer. 


https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/teichumbau001-jpg.145536/


----------



## wander-falke (25. März 2016)

Neulich bei Regenwetter,
_( oder wann kann ich endlich weitermachen................)_

Seit drei Wochen habe ich meinen bewachsenen Bodenfilter im Dauerbetrieb ohne Bypass.
Da der Einlauf für den Luftheber noch nicht abgesenkt und die Randkaschierung des Baches noch nicht abgeschloßen ist, befeuere ich den Filter mit meiner alten Druckfilterteichpumpe. Unter Umgehung des Baches pumpe ich aus dem LH-Schacht direkt in den Teich.
Lt. Hersteller hat die zwar nur 3,500 l/h, aber das ist sicher zur jetzigen Jahreszeit gut, den Filter nicht gleich voll zu durchströmen.
Dann geht es per Schwerkraft in die Absetzkammer, in der sich sehr viel sammelt, dann in den bBF (bewachsener BodenFilter) und dann zurück in den LH-Schacht

Bepflanzt habe ich Ende Januar aus Eigenbestand der da war: __ Schilf,  fast "Bananen"-dicke Rhizome vom __ Rohrkolben, sowie __ Seggen und allerlei Kram den ich noch in irgendwelchen Bütten, Eimern und Töpen hatte. Ja, stark zehrende und große Pflanzen am bBF Einlauf, und kleinere am Auslauf.

Fazit bis jetzt :
Durchsatz ohne Bypass ohne wesentliche Wasserstandsänderung im LH-Filter, also gemütlich ohne Auf und Rückstau
Teich, Klar bis Grund, auch nach mehrmaligem vorsichtigem aufwühlen des __ Hornblatt um den Mulm etwas im Teich zu reduzieren
Alle Pflanzen im Teich und bBF, sowie im Bachlauf mit Restwasser scheinen nun endlich auf wärmeres Wetter zu warten.














....und noch mal zur Erinnerung :


----------



## wander-falke (25. März 2016)

Neulich bei Neumaond
_( oder man sollte nicht ohne Licht im Garten rumlatschen)_

Was passiert wenn man im Dunkeln auf eine Kröte latscht? 


Offensichtlich nix.
Bei der Gelegenheit habe ich auch meinen Kellerabgang inspiziert  

.... und wurde fündig  

Jetzt gehts endlich langsam los, 

3 neue Bewohner in den Teich gesetzt


----------



## Flusi (26. März 2016)

wander-falke schrieb:


> Neulich bei Neumaond
> _( oder man sollte nicht ohne Licht im Garten rumlatschen)_


..na jut, würde mir bei den Temperaturen nachts auch nicht einfallen
aber den Rest Deiner nächtlichen Wandelei finde ich echt klasse: 
LG Flusi


----------



## wander-falke (6. Apr. 2016)

Neulich im Freudenteich......
( oder es nimmt kein Ende)



So, nachdem mein Krötenkneuel seine Arbeit vollbracht hat, sind diese nun aus dem Teich abgewandert. 
Dafür habe ich nun gefühlte 342 m Laichbänder im Teich. 
Von meinen Fröschen ist noch nichts zu sehen 

Auf der Anderen Seite der Sandsteine, da wo der Bach in den Teich fließt, also ohne Fische, __ Kröten und __ Barsch, da treiben es jetzt die __ Molche bis zum abwinken......
Den Flachwasserbereich zum Teich abzutrennen war wohl die gescheiteste Idee seit ich Wasser im Garten habe. Zwischenzeitlich sind es etwa 10 - 12 Teichmolche die sich in den drei Staustufen vergnügen.

Zum bBF


wander-falke schrieb:


> Fazit bis jetzt :
> Durchsatz ohne Bypass ohne wesentliche Wasserstandsänderung im LH-Filter,


 ....... kann ich nicht mehr so ohne Weiteres stehen lassen.
Mein Filter-Substrat ist permanent an der Oberfläche feucht, was darauf hindeutet dass ich im Filter eine hohe Verdunstung habe.
Mir fällt der Wasserspiegel so stark, dass ich bereits jetzt alle paar Tage nachfüllen muss. Wie wird das dann wohl erst bei 40° wie 2015 
_( - Da wird wohl ein ToilettenPegelschalter denmächst fällig )_



wander-falke schrieb:


> Teich, Klar bis Grund,


 ...... stimmt. Außer ein paar Fadenalgen von Schwebalgen nichts zu sehen.

__ Rohrkolben und __ Schilf starten durch. Ich habe vor einiger Zeit noch Rhizome im Garten ausgegraben, im Wasser Kübel zwischengelagert, aber die sind noch nicht so weit wie die Pflanzen im bBFilter. Somit schließe ich daraus, dass in meinem Teichwasser offensichtlich mehr Nährstoffe sind als im Mörtelkübel, obwohl dort die Rhizome noch mit Erde behaftet sind.......



_PSBilder gibt's wenn es am Teich wieder heller ist wenn ich am Teich bin )_


----------



## wander-falke (7. Apr. 2016)

Neulich in der Kantine,......
oder
_Heute gab es Bachsaibling mit Risolee-Kartoffel, EsterhazyGemüse und  und Brunenkresse Soße...........
Klasse , und ? Weiter ?_

Die Restbeständen der __ Brunnenkresse habe ich mir gesichert und eingepflanzt.
Bin mal gespannt ob diese Zuchtversion überhaupt in meinem Teich überlebt.

        
und außerdem habe ich noch Zitronengras seit 4 Wochen in der Wartestellung

 

Und der Ingwer kommt am Wochenende in die Treibkiste-.....



So und nun mal die versprochenen Bilder, vom letzten Fred.........
_Ich weiß, schreiben kann ich Alles, nur Bilder belegen das Geschriebene_

Der __ Rohrkolben und die ersten Spitzen meines Schilfes im Hintergrund im bBF
 
... und noch mehr...
 
Was das ist weiß ich nicht, kommt aber jetzt nach drei Jahren erstmals mit Volldampf
(_Vielleicht weiß jemand was auf Bild 3 zu sehen ist)_
 


So, das reicht für den Anfang, ....

demnächst mehr


----------



## Thundergirl (7. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Andrea,

das sieht aus wie __ Hahnenfuß, der geht bei mir zur Zeit auch ab wie nichts.


----------



## wander-falke (11. Apr. 2016)

Thundergirl schrieb:


> __ Hahnenfuß


nene, das sind gaaaaanz andere Blätter im Vergleich zum scharfen oder kriechenden Hahnenfuß.
Egal, wenn adult stelle ich es nochmal rein.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Neulich in der Versuchsanstalt,

_oder ich vertraue der Klimaerwärmung_

....so, ich teste 2016 mal meinen Zitronengrasbestand.
Die  Winterhärte entspricht als __ immergrün überwinternde Pflanze den USDA-Klimazonen 10 bis 11, die unterirdischen Pflanzenteile überstehen wohl in Gebieten mit USDA-Zone 8b.
_Quelle:https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zitronengras_

Vereinzelte Gebiete mit mildem Klima wie das Rheinland, Küstenregionen von Niedersachsen und Schleswig-Holsteins auf Grund des Golfstroms, ebenso Bremen und Hamburg, oder Gegenden um den Genfer- und den Bodensee können der Zone 8 a, die Insel Helgoland der Zone 8 b zugeordnet werden.

Quelle:https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/USDA-Klimazonen

Also raus damit in den Garten
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

"ER ist wieder da"


wander-falke schrieb:


> Von meinen Fröschen ist noch nichts zu sehen


wie bereits gestern mitgeteilt, habe ich gestern Abend bei meinem abendlichen Rundgang durch meine Ländereien den vor sich hin brüllenden Frosch in meinem Ohr vernommen.


----------



## wander-falke (14. Apr. 2016)

Neulich im Steinbruch
( oder ich muss die Unkrautfolie verschwinden lassen......)

so nun mal wieder etwas für die Bilderfraktion,.....

Der aktuelle Stand meines Retentionsbodenfilter. (bBF)
Ich habe optisch die Grenzen etwas verschwimmen lassen in dem ich das umliegende Gelände mit Unkrautflies und Blähton abgedeckt habe.

Abgegrenzt ist das Ganze mit edelstem Sandsteinen die ich kunstvoll drapiert habe.

Eine Bepflanzung außerhalb der eigentlichen Filtereinheit wird noch mit einigen Solitärpflanzen gemacht.

Medium 30564 anzeigen Medium 30565 anzeigen Medium 30566 anzeigen 

Zur Erinnerung:
Medium 29881 anzeigen , Medium 30291 anzeigen , Medium 30292 anzeigen


----------



## wander-falke (19. Apr. 2016)

neulich vor dem Abendessen,

( ...oder der Tisch ist gedeckt )

nach etwa 2 Wochen Schleimstadium füllt sich mein Wasserloch ganz deutlich mit kleinen Schwarzen Kugeln die eine vertikalflache Verlängerung an einer Seite haben und damit mächtig wedeln.
Bin mal gespannt was es wird.


 

Durch das Wedeln erwecken sie natürlich die ungeteilte Aufmerksamkeit meines Geburtenkontrollmechanismus......

 

Bin mal gespannt ........


----------



## Tottoabs (19. Apr. 2016)

wander-falke schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt was es wird.


Bei dem Geburtenkontrollmechanismus wird das nix, würde ich tippen.


----------



## wander-falke (22. Apr. 2016)

Nabend,
ich bräuchte mel eben schnell Eure botanische Unterstützung.

Ich kenne mich in der Weltgeschichte offensichtlich besser aus als bei dem Gemüse, das gerade in meinem Teich zu wuchern beginnt......

Als da wären:

Bild1
 
Bild 2
   
Bild 3, (leider quer)
 
Bild 4
 

Könnt Ihr mir mal unter die Kiemen greifen ?

Danke



Und als Randinformation,

was passiert wenn man seine Luftpumpe mal drei Tage im Gartenhaus mit offener Tür liegen lässt ?
Klar, die Erdbienen, die im Insektenhotel meines Nachbarn kein Quartier mehr finden werden zu mir geschickt.
Dann besiedelt sie nun mal schnell den Luftausgang, legt ein Ei und verschließt das Ganze fein säuberlich mit Pollen.
Gut gemacht,......



  


Mit der Pinzette den Pollenstöpsel geöffnet und frei geblasen.


----------



## mitch (23. Apr. 2016)

2=Menyanthes trifoliata
1=Carex appropinquata  (müsste es sein)
3=Lythrum salicaria (müsste es sein)
4=?


----------



## wander-falke (7. Mai 2016)

Neulich im (Fast) Hochsommer,
(oder ich wühl mal etwas)

Hat 5 Buchstaben und fängt mit A an ?

genau Algen.


Um genau zu sein Schwebalgen, genau, die Grünen. Ich hab`sie jetzt .

Doch erst mal der Reihe nach.....

Seit der LH den Bachlauf bedient und das Wasser durch den bBF strömt habe ich klares Wasser.

    

Seit einigen Tagen läuft der LH nicht, denn ich will am Bachlauf noch einige Änderungen vornehmen, und da kann ich keinen hohen Wasserstand gebrauchen
Also wieder Teichpumpe in den LH Schacht und das Wasser unter Umgehung des Bachlaufes direkt in den Teich pumpen.

Ohne aktive Bach-Zirkulation wachsen die Fadenalgen im Bach ......
 - Toll, warum ? Keine Ahnung ist aber so.
Lasse ich das Wasser mit LH über den Bach laufen, verschwindet ein großer Teil der Fadenalgen..... ,
 -  - Toll, warum ? Keine Ahnung ist aber so.

 Schwebalgen gab's bisher noch nicht
Lasse ich nun das Wasser via Pumpe laufen kommen sicher wieder die Fadenalgen und
 ..... die Schwebalgen fangen an sich auszubreiten.
Es wird also langsam mit zunehmender Sonneneinstrahlung und Wärme wieder Grün im Teich.

      

Ich bin sehr gespannt, ob der LH Auswirkungen auf das Algenwachstum bei meinem Teich hat.

Eines noch, ob es Algen sind weiß ich nicht mit Sicherheit, die Sicht ist noch bis Grund, allerdings getrübt.
Ich habe eine Vermutung dass der __ Reiher bei mir gebadet hat, denn 
 - ich sehe nur 2 meiner 5 Fische 
 - die beiden blieben den ganzen Tag am Grund zwischen dem __ Hornkraut versteckt..


----------



## samorai (7. Mai 2016)

Mit den Wirkungsspiel Fadenalgen und der LH könnte es sein das der eingetragene Sauerstoff nochmal zur Reinigung beiträgt, eventuell sind dann auch Bakterien im Spiel die das noch verstärken.
Zu den Schwebealgen; Im Moment leben die wohl nochmal auf, ist bei mir auch so, das Wasser im Teich erwärmt sich jeden Tag um 2 Grad, Heute sind es dann an die 20 Grad.
Ich warte einfach ab, mein Teich hat eine gute Bepflanzung.

Muss nicht immer der __ Reiher sein, die Blindschleichen sind auch wieder unterwegs.


----------



## Goldkäferchen (7. Mai 2016)

Hi Ron,
Blindschleichen fressen Fische??? 
Hab neulich ein schönes Exemplar gesichtet!


----------



## Goldkäferchen (7. Mai 2016)

guckst Du hier


----------



## wander-falke (8. Mai 2016)

wander-falke schrieb:


> ob es Algen sind weiß ich nicht mit Sicherheit,



Es sind Algen 
... aber nicht mehr lange

Hier noch eine Frage um meine botanische Unkenntnis etwas zu verringern.....
der wächst an verschiedenen Stellen im garten. 
Als ich ihn vor einiger Zeit ausgraben und umsetzen wollte war ich bei -30 cm immer noch nicht bei der Knolle/Wurzel angekommen.
Was ist das für ein Zeitgenosse?

Medium 30630 anzeigen


----------



## koile (8. Mai 2016)

Schau mal unter Doldiger Milchstern


----------



## wander-falke (29. Juni 2016)

Neulich, nach langer Pause
oder :
Auf dieser Baustelle geht gerade nix

Ja , ich habe momentan alle Hände voll zu tun, so dass ich nichts am Teich machen kann.
Der Tag sollte 96 Stunden haben, dann würde was gehen.
Bis Ende Juli bin ich blockiert und muss mich halt vertrösten.......

Dafür setze ich mal ein paar Bilder ein....


    Mai   Juni
  Vorfilter    Terasse
       


Bis dann


----------



## Küstensegler (29. Juni 2016)

Wie sind deine Erfahrungen mit dem umgedrehtem Spaltsieb aus BE ?

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## wander-falke (29. Juni 2016)

Küstensegler schrieb:


> Wie sind deine Erfahrungen mit dem umgedrehtem Spaltsieb aus BE ?



Für mich gut.
Bis jetzt hab ich ihn nur in der Halterung von innen abgespritzt und ab und zu __ Eichen und Eibenblätter ausgeräumt.
Fadenalgen bilden sich bis jetzt noch nicht in der Vorfilterkammer
Ausgebaut habe ich das Sieb noch nicht, da sehe ich auch noch keine Notwendigkeit. Unter Anderem weil ich fast keinen Fischbesatz habe.
Ich werde aber ( wenn ich dazukomme) noch eine Abdeckung bauen, da Nachbars Eiben sehr nadeln.

_Fazit nach vier Monaten Filter und LH Betrieb._
Bei trockenem Wetter oder nur leichtem Regen ist der Teich klar bis Grund und fast aller Müll bleibt in der Absetzkammer.
Vor dem Einlauf-rohr in der Absetzkammer das in den Vorfilter mündet habe ich ein 2 mm Drahtgeflecht was mir wahrscheinlich auch noch einiges abhält.
Das Rohr saugt Wasser aus halber Tiefe der Absetzkammer.
=> Also nix schweres was am Boden liegt, und nix leichtes was oben schwimmt.
=> Den Schieber am Bypassrohr habe ich nur etwa 1-2 cm angehoben um minimal Wasser zusätzlich in den LH-Schacht zu leiten damit der Wasserstand konstant bleibt.
   
Da wir die letzten Monate sehr starke Schauer und Gewitter hatten war der Teich immer ein bis zwei Tage sehr trüb.
Mulm?  Der geht durch die Absetzkammer und kommt am Spaltsieb an, und geht auch durch das Spaltsieb.
Eine Verringerung des Durchfluss am Sieb oder Bodenfilter habe ich noch nicht feststellen können.
Nach 3-4 Tagen ohne Regen ist der Spuk wieder vorbei und der Teich klart wieder auf.
Im Gegensatz zu meiner grünen Suppe vom Mai 2015 hat sich der Zustand,
1. durch den Umbau und
2. auch dank der vielen Pflanzenspenden der Forumsmitglieder,
wesentlich verbessert.
(Jetzt hab ich so viele Pflanzen drin dass meine Mädels auch wieder nicht rein wollen  )

Was aber (für mich) viel bemerkenswerter ist, innerhalb 24 Stunden verliere ich ca 4 cm Wasser. Und das ist heftig.
Undicht? Glaube ich nicht , denn ich verliere in drei Tagen ohne Luftheberbetrieb nicht mal 4 cm.
ich denke eher :
=> Bewegtes Wasser,
=> 9-10 Stunden Sonne,
=> auch wenn bewölkt riesige Kapillarwirkung im Bodenfilter durch den Blähton, der immer im Bereich Bodenfilter dunkel (feucht) ist.
=> und 18 m Bach machen den Rest.

Und wie jeder weiß geht dann logischerweise auch der Luftheber in die Knie......


----------



## mitch (29. Juni 2016)

Hallo Andreas,
ist doch schön wenn alles so klappt  und in 12 Stunden 2cm weniger Wasser ist ja ned die Welt
 besser als die ganze Zeit


----------



## wander-falke (8. Juli 2016)

Neulich in der Gehirntrainigsstunde,
oder
_Wie war doch gleich der Name?_



wander-falke schrieb:


> nene, das sind gaaaaanz andere Blätter im Vergleich zum scharfen oder kriechenden __ Hahnenfuß.
> Egal, wenn adult stelle ich es nochmal rein.



Um den da ging es......






und jetzt habe ich das versprochene Bild der adulten Version, erstmals in Blüte

 ,   


Kennt die jemand?
Danke


----------



## Thundergirl (9. Juli 2016)

Ich würde immer noch auf __ Hahnenfuß tippen, so sieht meiner auch aus. Ansonsten habe ich auch etwas anderes im Teich.


----------



## wander-falke (10. Juli 2016)

Moin,
Der *Zungen- Hahnenfuß* (_Ranunculus lingua_), auch *Großer Hahnenfuß, *ähnelt am meisten dem bei mir wachsenden.
Vielleicht lies ich mich, als anerkannter DiplomNichtbotaniker, zu schnell von Tante Guugel aufs Glatteis führen, da "Hahnenfußgewächse" ja eine sehr große Familie haben.


----------



## Goldfischline (11. Juli 2016)

Sieht exakt aus wie der von mir,und der ist zungenblättriger hahnenfuss. .musste auch vor kurzem hier nachfragen,was das ist und Christine hat's mir ganz toll erklärt


----------



## wander-falke (19. Feb. 2017)

Gähnende Leere, 
( oder,...... ER war wieder da)


Nachdem nun endlich die Eisdecke geschmolzen ist dachte ich, ich guck mal nach meinen Fischen.
Nix, Nichts mehr da.
Ich hab noch etwas Hoffnung dass der __ Flußbarsch gut getarnt überlebt hat. Die Goldfische und was sonst noch drin gewesen sein dürfte, sind weg.

Außer dass __ Schnecken und der erste __ Rückenschwimmer seine Runden drehen hab ich noch nichts gefunden was auf eine künftige rege Population schießen dürfte. Nach Larvenb und Eiern hab ich noch nicht gesucht. 

PS: Bin dankbarer Abnehmer für für alle Kiementräger.
Danke


----------



## Michael H (19. Feb. 2017)

Hallo

Wenn das Wetter wieder besser wird und die Temperaturen es zulassen , kommste vorbei und nimmst eine Handvoll Modderlischen mit .


----------



## Tottoabs (19. Feb. 2017)

wander-falke schrieb:


> PS: Bin dankbarer Abnehmer für für alle Kiementräger.


Von mir kannst du Goldelritzen abhohlen......warte aber erst mal ab. Die liegen bestimmt gut versteckt unter irgend welchen Pötten oder im Mulm.
Ich habe gestern auch keinen meiner Koi gesehen. Die haben sich unten in die Pflanzen verdrückt.


----------



## wander-falke (30. Juli 2017)

_...wie die Jungfrau zum Kind.....
oder
Der der immer schrie er nimmt keinen Koi......_

Ja, ich habe nun auch einen Koi, zum Schrecken aller KlarwassertrommelfilterUVCverfechter in meinem naturtrüben Gewässer .

Nach meinem Aufruf 





wander-falke schrieb:


> Bin dankbarer Abnehmer für für alle Kiementräger.


im April, bekam ich neben einigen __ Moderlieschen auch einen verletzten 11cm  Koi aus der Nachbarschaft.
Er hatte eine sichtbare Verletzung am Kopf.

Ja, der Koi hat sich in den drei Monaten bestens erholt und anscheinend eine Männerfreundschaft mit meinem Flussbarsch gegründet.
Er treibt sich auch oft beim __ Barsch rum, wenn er nicht gerade mit den gleichgroßen Goldfischen seine Runden dreht.



Tottoabs schrieb:


> Die haben sich unten in die Pflanzen verdrückt


genau so war es auch. Alle Goldfische und der Barsch haben den Winter überlebt.
@Tottoabs ; Danke für das Angebot, aber wer weiß wann ich in deine Richtung komme.....

Jetzt wimmelt es von Jungfischen, die sich in der neuen Bachanlage entwickeln.


----------



## wander-falke (3. Aug. 2017)

Update.....
- nachdem ich vor 18 Monaten meinen Bodenfilter in Betrieb genommen habe.

Seit dem hängt mein Luftheber an seiner V60.(7/24)
Im Winter 16/17 habe ich  einen Luft-Schlauch perforiert und einfach in den Teich gelegt.
Das Spaltsieb habe ich bisher nicht gereinigt. Die Absetzkammer werde ich jetzt noch in dieser Saison reinigen.
Ein paar Fadenalgen habe ich zwischenzeitlich im Bachlauf abgefischt.
Nur die Krebsscheren im Teich sind mir eingegangen.
Ansonsten ist Alles im Grünen Bereich.


Und nun ein paar Bilder :

                                    
Grüßle


----------



## wander-falke (7. Aug. 2017)

So, hier mal die "schöne" Ansicht meines Teichbodens......


  

....jetzt lässt sich auch mein Neuzugang wieder mal blicken,......

  


Und da ich nicht der Koifachmann war, bin und sein werde.....
Hat der auch eine schöne Bezeichnung ? 
Hört sich blöd an wenn ich morgens in meinen Ländereien umherlaufe und "Guten Morgen Fisch" sage, oder ?


----------



## Wild (7. Aug. 2017)

Ist das der, welcher den Schatten wirft?


----------



## Tottoabs (7. Aug. 2017)

wander-falke schrieb:


> Hat der auch eine schöne Bezeichnung ?


http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_lN1yZni6E...AAM/35nq0ZiYWmE/s1600/koi_varieties+small.jpg
Nenne Ihn  Asagi


----------



## wander-falke (8. Aug. 2017)

Wild schrieb:


> Ist das der, welcher den Schatten wirft?


Das ist mein Kaninchen mit der Google Kamera auf dem Rücken


----------



## wander-falke (2. Apr. 2019)

Moin Gemeinde,

nach langer Abwesenheit heute ein kleiner Zwischenbericht........

Defekte:

Der Luftschlauch zum LH hat nach drei Jahren seinen Weichmacher verloren und ist durch die UV Einwirkung etwas porös, => keine Leistung mehr auf dem LH.
In der Absetzkammer habe ich die GFK Auflage am oberen Rand zu gering aufgebracht, so dass ich jetzt einige Risse habe in die sich Grünzeug eingewurzelt hat. 
Bewuchs:

Fadenalgen machen sich jetzt breit. 
Ich habe den Filter über Winter abgeschaltet um den Bachlauf zur Reinigung austrocknen zu lassen. Somit spült es mir den Schmodder bei der Reinigung nicht in den Teich.
Notwendig wurde es, da der Bewuchs im Bach den Wasserdurchfluß behinderte und aufstaute.
Bei der Gelegenheit habe ich die Absetzkammer, den LH Schacht und den belgischen Vorfilter gleich mitgereinigt.
Besatz:

2 Goldfische
3 Kois
viele __ Moderlieschen
1 Flussbarsch

Der Bach ist jetzt wieder klinisch rein, aber dafür habe ich jetzt eine trübe Suppe,.......
_(aber nicht mehr lange)

Grüßle
_


----------



## troll20 (2. Apr. 2019)

Hallo Andreas, schön mal wieder was von dir und deinem Teich zu hören.


----------



## Ida17 (2. Apr. 2019)

Hallöchen Andreas,

da schließe ich mich doch René gleich an, schön wieder von Dir zu lesen! 
Gibt es denn schon Frühlingsfotos? Von 1 auf 3 Koi, da hat Dich der Virus wohl doch erwischt


----------



## samorai (2. Apr. 2019)

Luft-Schläuche halten viel länger wenn man einen 1/2 Zoll Rendelschlauch über zieht bzw. abdeckt.
Über Wasser.


----------



## wander-falke (8. Apr. 2019)

Guten Morgen Gemeinde,.....

nach aufregenden Jahren 2017/2018 mit Freude und auch Trauer komme ich nun langsam wieder in mein Fahrwasser in der Hoffung meine "ewige Garten Baustelle" ein Stückchen dem Ende näher zu bringen.



troll20 schrieb:


> Hallo Andreas, schön mal wieder was von dir und deinem Teich zu hören.





Ida17 schrieb:


> Hallöchen Andreas,
> 
> da schließe ich mich doch René gleich an, schön wieder von Dir zu lesen!
> Gibt es denn schon Frühlingsfotos? Von 1 auf 3 Koi, da hat Dich der Virus wohl doch erwischt



Jepp, wurde auch mal wieder Zeit, dass ich mich melde.
Naja Fotos kann ich liefern, die würden aber eure Erwartungen an meine Achterbahn sicher nicht befriedigen ;-)
Virus nicht unbedingt. Ich halte an meinem Naturteich fest, und installiere keine weiteren technischen Anlagen.
Die beiden Neuzugänge sind nur dem ersten geschuldet, damit er nicht so alleine auf dem Boden gründeln muss 
Mit den kleineren Goldfischen konnte er nicht so und schwamm immer um den __ Barsch herum......




samorai schrieb:


> Luft-Schläuche halten viel länger wenn man einen 1/2 Zoll Rendelschlauch über zieht bzw. abdeckt.
> Über Wasser.


Das ist die Idee schlechthin, denn ich habe noch Panzerrohr irgendwo in der Garage rumliegen,.... Danke dir 

Obwohl ich seit 3 Jahren keinen mehr hatte, gestern kam einer zum Vorschein......
Mitten im Dorf ohne größere Wasserstellen im Umkreis von 1 km.....

 
.. ein echter unter den __ Kröten
und ein bsichen Baustelle
   
Grüßle
Andreas


----------



## troll20 (9. Apr. 2019)

Ich drück dir die Daumen das alles wieder seinen rechten Weg findet.
Und auch der Teich ein Stück dazu beitragen kann. 
Bis dahin lass dich nicht unterkriegen und berichte schön weiter.


----------



## wander-falke (10. Apr. 2019)

Nabend Gemeinde,



troll20 schrieb:


> Ich drück dir die Daumen das alles wieder seinen rechten Weg findet.
> Und auch der Teich ein Stück dazu beitragen kann.
> Bis dahin lass dich nicht unterkriegen und berichte schön weiter.



Mach ich,...
Übrigens habe ich heute , zum ersten mal im Dasein meiner Pfütze im Garten, etwas entdeckt das mich des Lebens wieder etwas mehr erfreuen lässt.....

Ich weiß, viele haben es schon lange , ich nicht.



 


Froschlaich, was ist das schon,......
Also für mich viel


Als nächste kleine Baustelle an meiner Perma-Baustelle werde ich mir einen DN400 Stopfen besorgen, denn mein altes Deko-Fass auf dem Luftheber hat den geist aufgegeben.
In den Stopfen Bohre ich mir dann Löcher, und versuche mal das aus dem LH ausströmende Wasser in eine , oder auch die Andere Richtung zu leiten.
Jetzt läufts ja nur rein,......
Wie ich das genau vorhabe, das seht ihr dann, wenn der Stopfen da ist.
Hab mir gerade einen in der Bucht bestellt,......








_(Altes Bild aus anno 2015; Da hatte ich das schon mal thematisiert:_
_https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/planung-dn100-luftheber-für-bachlauf.44237/page-2#post-506850 )_

Somit beruhige ich das Einlaufbecken und kann noch ein paar Seerosen für die junge Froschgeneration pflanzen .
Im Großen Teich werden wohl die Libellenlarven und der __ Barsch die Quappen fressen.

Also, auf zur "Wir retten die Welt" Aktion.....


_to be continued_



Grüßle
Andreas


----------



## wander-falke (17. Juni 2019)

Neulich im Backyard,

_oder ich musste einfach mal neben dem Schaffen,- ein kleines Plätzchen für den "werdenden Opa" schaffen_

Wie es nun mal so ist, wen man denkt dass man Zeit für seinen Garten und Teich findet kommt immer was dazwischen.
Dennoch habe ich es geschafft zwischen Schwangeschaftsberatung und Geldverdienen "etwas"  Luft zu finden.

Aber wie immer, lasst Bilder sprechen.......


     
"Opa's Liegestuhl mit Fußkühlung"

   
Der Bodenfilter macht das was er soll, ....
   
und die Bewohner können sich wieder sehen.
Abgesehen von den üblichen Fadenalgen, die gerne gefressen werden, und dem obligatorischen Mulm bin ich auch im 4. Jahr meines "Schwerkraft-Umbau" zufrieden.

Jetzt kommt noch das Grillhäuschen aus Restbeständen....
 

und eine neue Terrasse mit Pergola, oder Pavillon, ich weiß es noch nicht so genau was ich mache.

 

Auf jeden Fall ist die Bestuhlung schon da.... , und das Bier steht kalt


_to be to continued_


----------



## troll20 (17. Juni 2019)

Na dann herzlichen Glückwunsch zum baldigen Opa  

Hauptsache ist alles gesund und am rechten Fleck, den Rest schaffst du auch noch


----------



## wander-falke (13. Sep. 2019)

Einer kommt, einer geht,
(oder : meine Geburtenkontrolle hat sich verabschiedet)

Nach 14 (!) Jahren hat sich nun mein __ Flußbarsch verabschiedet.
Am Nahrungsangebot kann es nicht liegen, denn die Goldfische und __ Moderlieschen vermehren sich prächtig. Zu prächtig.

 - Gedenkminute -


----------



## wander-falke (2. Nov. 2019)

Meine Seebühne
Oder,
_(eigentlich hätte ich Lust die Frage ,"wie baue und welche Schraube verwende ich für eine Terrassenbodendiele, -  in einen 100 Antworten Thread ausarten zu lassen....)_

aber ich hab mich anders entschieden und einfach mal drauf losgebaut

Doch der Reihe nach.
Am Anfang war eine kleiner Kirschenbaum ,von dem jeder der ihn sah mir versicherte ; Das ist eine __ Süßkirsche von Nachbars Garten, lass den stehen.

Im Laufe der Jahre entwickelte sie sich zu einem doch recht stattlichen aber nervenden Baum.
  

Erstens war es keine Süßkirsche, und zweitens schmeckten diese Sauerkirschen  nur den __ Wespen. Und um mit Wespen im Clinch zu stehen, dazu hatte ich keine Lust mehr.
Außerdem hatte ich jeden Herbst gefühlte drei Millionen Blätter wegzuräumen,dazu hatte ich auch keine Lust mehr.
Als dann meine Frau auch noch zu verstehen gab, dass diese Ecke unter dem Kirschenbaum nicht Ihre Wohlwollen findet musste eine Entscheidung her.

  

Mit einer kleinen Pergola unter dem Kirschenbaum auf einer kleinen Terrasse sollten die Probleme gelöst sein.
  
Aber Alles was ich fand war nett, und was mir gefiel war mir zu klein, ....... 
Ja, klein und nett aber auch nicht mehr.
Und als ich mir überlegte dass die Kirsche mir jedes Jahr zuerst die Kirschen, und im Herbst ihre Blätter auf die Pergola wirft, habe ich das Problem nur verlagert, aber nicht gelöst.

Also Baum raus, Fundament graben (lassen), Unterkonstruktion errichten, Balken stellen Dach drauf und fertig.

    

Boahhh, das ist fett,das Teil. Aber cool

Wenn dann mein Gartenhaus den Geist aufgibt, kann ich meine Bühne einfach verlängern und habe eine größere Werkstatt ( das weiß meine Frau aber noch nicht ) 

  

Jetzt geht es langsam in den Winter und die Bauaktivitäten beschränken sich auf das Nötigste.

Aber zumindest ist der Grundstein für eine geile Grillsaison 2020 gelegt.

Und da es sich um ein Teichforum handelt und nicht um eine Terassenforum muss ich noch kurz Teichstatus loswerden:

  

Ich bin im 4 Betriebsjahr meines Bodenfilter und habe
- den Bodenfilter noch nie,
- den Filter Einlauf und Bachlauf einmal, gereinigt.

Ergebnis:









Klarwasser mit Fischbesatz 




_(to be to continued)_


----------



## wander-falke (1. Apr. 2020)

Moinsens Gemeinde ,......

_oder " Er lebt noch und ist wieder da"_

Es ist Frühling,alle schreien nach Bildern, aber ich kann keine neuen liefern.
Aufgrund des jetzigen Corona-Hausarrest und meinem fast auskurierten Herzinfarkt versuche ich wieder ins normale Fahrwasser zu kommen und wieder einmal etwas ins Forum zu stellen.
Dauert aber noch, den ich habe nichts getan seit meinem letztem Beitrag.
Und wen interessiert schon ein nicht funktionierender Luftheber,......
oder eine Fischpopulation die überhand nimmt weil die Geburtenkontrolle verstorben ist.


Also etwas Geduld, ich arbeite dran.


----------



## troll20 (1. Apr. 2020)

Hallo Andreas, schön mal wieder von dir zu lesen. 
Ich wünsche dir erst einmal gute Besserung und der Rest im Garten  kommt schon noch, Kopf hoch


----------



## wander-falke (5. März 2021)

Guten Morgen Gemeinde,

Die Leistung meiner V60 Luftpumpe ging drastisch zurück. Also was könnte es sein.
Klar, muss die Membran sein; soll man ja auch jährlich wechseln, ansonsten gibt's ja nix zu wechseln.

Also Membran bestellt, Pumpe zerlegt,  Membran getauscht, obgleich die alte noch in Ordnung war und  - gezündet-.
Nix wars. Die Pumpe pumpt immer noch daneben.
Also weitergesucht.  
Es ist die Luftkammerdichtung die Ihren Geist aufgegeben hat.
Gut Bestellen, wo ?  KLar,beim Hersteller.

Und dann diese Antwort
_"Leider müssen wir Ihnen mitteilen, dass der Hersteller AquaForte nur wenige Ersatzteile hat und genau diese Dichtung gibt es nicht als Ersatzteil, weil in der Regel diese nicht verschleißt."_

Wüsste jeman wo man  das Teil noch herbeekommen könnte?




 



Danke


----------



## DbSam (5. März 2021)

Hallo Andreas,

na ja, ein paar mehr Angaben/Details wären schon wünschenswert, habe keine zerlegte Pumpe neben mir liegen.  

Die Glaskugel sagt für'n Äppel und'n Ei: SC416 oder hier.
Ich gehe davon aus, dass notwendige Dichtungen beiliegen ... 

Rein optisch sieht die Dichtung auf Deinem Foto arg 'zerpresst' aus.
Wenn es diese wirklich nicht geben sollte, dann würde ich mir diese vielleicht selbst zuschneiden.
Die Dichtung sieht nicht so kompliziert aus, sollte also möglich sein.
Vorschläge für Dichtgummmatten ...

VG Carsten


----------



## troll20 (5. März 2021)

Hole dir ein Stück EPDM Folie in 2mm und ein paar passende Locheisen aus dem Baumarkt und basstel dir das selber.
Sowas zB. https://www.ebay.de/itm/Locheisen-L...B&pageci=86a99ec6-56de-4e3f-bbc7-7669ef30a66c


----------



## wander-falke (28. Juni 2022)

Nach langer Zeit mal wieder ein paar Bilder.
Nach 6 Jahren Bodenfilter sieht es heute so aus.
Der Luftheber ist gerade in Wartung und gegen eine kleine Bachlaufpumpe ausgetauscht.
Aber bald blubbert er wieder 

Grüßle
Andreas


----------



## wander-falke (16. Aug. 2022)

Hallo Freunde der Pfützen im Garten.......

Seit 7 Jahren ist nun mein Bodenfilter in Betrieb. Wie man am vorherigen Post sieht ist das Wasser schön klar und ich zufrieden.
Jetzt wird es allerdings mal Zeit den ganzen Schlamm aus dem Teich zu holen der schon fast 30 cm bedeckt.
Zur Düngung habe ich meinem Nachbarn zwar schon mindestens 2 qbm in den Garten gepumpt, aber sobald meine Kleine badet sieht es aus wie ein "Sumpf" oder besser "Wie das Klärbecken von Mumbay".

Ich werde demnächst meine Schmutzwasserpumpe so Umbauen wie es Scheiteldelle schon 2008 beschrieben hat.
Als Filter habe ich mir einige Nylostrümpfe und die Leggings meiner Tochter geklaut, und wenn das nichts bringt stehen mein Nachbar, oder eben der Abfluß bereit.......

_An Alle die jetzt Aufschreien: " Aber die Kleinen Tierchen darin)....
Egal, ob im Strumpf, der Hose, beim Nachbarn oder im Abfluss: In der Pumpe werden sie eh geschreddert. Ist nun mal so_


Ich denke das ist die einfachste und auch Kostengünstigste Lösung, denn mein T.I.P. Schlammsauger verweigert nun auch langsam seinen Dienst.

Grüßle
Euer Andreas


----------



## DbSam (16. Aug. 2022)

Sparsames Foto ...
Geschreddert?


----------



## wander-falke (20. Aug. 2022)

DbSam schrieb:


> Sparsames Foto ...
> Geschreddert?


Bin noch nicht dazugekommen.


----------



## wander-falke (20. Aug. 2022)

*Hallo Freunde der gepflegten Pfütze,.....*


Meiner normalen Schmutzwasserpumpe habe ich den Boden abgeschraubt um die Saugöffnung frei zu legen.....:
Ja, ist etwas versaut, aber das gehört einfach dazu.


 


In diese Ansaugöffnung der Pumpe, passt der Schlauch mit Adapter meines alten Schlammsaugers, - ohne schleifen, drechseln, oder sonst was.    Reinstecken und lospumpen...

Einfach Ideal....Da könnte vielleicht auch ein ausgedienter Staubsaugerschlauch mit entsprechendem Anschluß seine Dienste machen.

 

Dann habe ich noch ein Aluminiumrohr als Verlängerung an meine Gardena Hacke gesteckt, um damit an den Teichboden zu kommen.
Das Saugschlauch-Ende habe ich mit 3 Kabelbinder am Stiel und Rohr befestigt. 

Somit kann ich auch gleich etwas von dem Schmodder auf dem Boden des Teiches auflockern und absaugen

 

Zudem ist der Schlauch 5 m lang, so dass ich da keine Probleme habe, bis auf den Boden zu kommen....

 

Morgen, am heilige Sonntag mach ich mal einige Saugversuche,....
Da stört es niemanden. 
Über den grünen Schlauch verteile ich den Schlamm dann dezent in der Nachbarschaft...
_ist ja bester Dünger 

to be continued_

Grüßle
Euer Andreas


----------

